# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2019



## remember (1 Jan 2019 às 09:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2019 às 11:10)

Bom Ano ...ano novo começa com muito sol a perder de vista ...já vai quente ,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2019 às 11:19)

Boas, algumas nuvens altas e 7,2°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2019 às 13:09)

O céu está mais limpo, algumas nuvens altas para o quadrante sul, alguma névoa/fumo das lareiras, 13,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2019 às 14:49)

Minima valente de - 4,9ºC em Martim Branco,Castelo Branco.
Bem me queria parecer que a zona tem muito bom potencial.

https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOVICEN2


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2019 às 15:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Minima valente de - 4,9ºC em Martim Branco,Castelo Branco.
> Bem me queria parecer que a zona tem muito bom potencial.
> 
> https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOVICEN2


Incrível, consegue ser melhor do que Seiça!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2019 às 16:18)

c0ldPT disse:


> Incrível, consegue ser melhor do que Seiça!


As localizações das estações determinam tudo, esta que falamos encontra se naquele ponto verde.
Salvo erro terá sido a mínima mais baixa de toda a rede amadora/oficial.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2019 às 17:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> As localizações das estações determinam tudo, esta que falamos encontra se naquele ponto verde.
> Salvo erro terá sido a mínima mais baixa de toda a rede amadora/oficial.


É local para mínimas inferiores a -10 nas condições certas. Curioso para ver registos futuros desta estação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2019 às 17:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Minima valente de - 4,9ºC em Martim Branco,Castelo Branco.
> Bem me queria parecer que a zona tem muito bom potencial.
> 
> https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOVICEN2


Esta aldeia fica num vale com um ribeiro a passar no meio,rodeado de serra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2019 às 17:46)

Boas...mais um dia limpo e o sol quente pela tarde ,sem vento a descer bem ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2019 às 19:51)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Jan 2019 às 21:11)

Boa noite e bom ano 2019 para todos,
Dia marcado com temperatura amena mas com uma forte camada de geada, sigo com 2.6 graus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2019 às 21:15)

Boas, por aqui 2,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (1 Jan 2019 às 22:06)

Boa noite. Bom ano para todos, com bons eventos meteorológicos! 

Registo 7.1°C // 54%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2019 às 22:08)

Boas...calmo ,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2019 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Minima valente de - 4,9ºC em Martim Branco,Castelo Branco.
> Bem me queria parecer que a zona tem muito bom potencial.
> 
> https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISOVICEN2


Já está com -1ºC neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Já está com -1ºC neste momento



É um clone de Seiça.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2019 às 23:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> É um clone de Seiça.


Interessante é ver as temperaturas das estações mais próximas; 10,8 e 8,3ºC. É mesmo um sítio especial


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Jan 2019 às 00:17)

Por aqui sigo com 1.1

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (2 Jan 2019 às 03:20)

Aqui uns "amenos" 5.2°C.
44%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2019 às 09:06)

Tivemos hoje a geada mais intensa da temporada, -6ºC na relva. Embora os valores não sejam muito baixos, já devem ser suficientes para manterem a vegetação em estado “invernal”. É que com as mínimas altas de grande parte do mês de dezembro, já começavam a aparecer algumas pequenas plantas em floração.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

Boa tarde e bom ano para todos , Covilhã com 12°c ao sol esta-se bem mas à sombra até tremo de frio, vento fraco e céu limpo, de manhã apercebi- me de geada como tem sido hábito nos últimos dias na zona baixa da cidade e Cova da beira e pela primeira vez este outono/inverno em zonas mais elevadas entre os 600/750 mt de alt., a temperatura às 8h na estação do aeródromo - 0.6°c .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2019 às 14:25)

Boas...muito sol  e quente ,com 17.3ºC...parece uma tarde de Primavera .


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 14:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> É um clone de Seiça.



Pelo que tenho reparado surgiu uma outra estação próxima dessa!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO26 belos registos


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2019 às 16:17)

remember disse:


> Pelo que tenho reparado surgiu uma outra estação próxima dessa!
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO26 belos registos



Sim já  estivemos por cá a falar dela.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2019 às 16:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> As localizações das estações determinam tudo, esta que falamos encontra se naquele ponto verde.
> Salvo erro terá sido a mínima mais baixa de toda a rede amadora/oficial.




Ainda este Verão estive nessa aldeia de xisto fantástica, não fica num vale muito encaixado , mas ainda assim um vale considerável! E tal como o @ALBIMETEO já referiu tem um ribeiro a passar por lá , é a ribeira de Almaceda! Dormi algumas noite lá perto, no Estreito (Oleiros) e em Agosto já apresentava menos 4º a 5º que as estações da zona 



Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa noite e bom ano 2019 para todos,
> Dia marcado com temperatura amena mas com uma forte camada de geada, sigo com 2.6 graus.
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela partilha Paulo, das fotos mais desoladoras que já vi de Pomares ! Bem notável na mesma, o longo caminho que a natureza ainda tem para percorrer


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2019 às 18:37)

Boas...depois uma tarde de sol quente...já vai refrescando,já algum vento de N e fresco,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (2 Jan 2019 às 21:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ainda este Verão estive nessa aldeia de xisto fantástica, não fica num vale muito encaixado , mas ainda assim um vale considerável! E tal como o @ALBIMETEO já referiu tem um ribeiro a passar por lá , é a ribeira de Almaceda! Dormi algumas noite lá perto, no Estreito (Oleiros) e em Agosto já apresentava menos 4º a 5º que as estações da zona
> 
> 
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha Paulo, das fotos mais desoladoras que já vi de Pomares ! Bem notável na mesma, o longo caminho que a natureza ainda tem para percorrer


Aqui fica a 1km de Pomares e o Agroal , de qualquer forma e de facto desolador ,por aqui o incendio chegou com toda a forca , os ventos gerados pelo proprio incendio foram tao fortes que arrancaram arvores pelo pe.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2019 às 22:15)

Boas...vento moderado ,com 7.2ºC.


Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## Cesar (2 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

O dia começou com geada com o tempo a ficar mais quente na parte da tarde.


----------



## Bajorious (2 Jan 2019 às 23:28)

Boas. Sigo com 5.3°C // 53%hr.

Sendo que a mínima da madrugada foi 5.2°C, nota-se bem a descida esta noite.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 00:00)

Já -1º C em Martim Branco Qual Seiça qual quê


----------



## Bajorious (3 Jan 2019 às 03:00)

3.5°C // 59%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2019 às 06:58)

Bom dia, extremos de ontem -3,2°C/13,2°C. Hoje por agora -2,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 08:00)

remember disse:


> Já -1º C em Martim Branco Qual Seiça qual quê


Que tareia de frio







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2019 às 08:34)

remember disse:


> Que tareia de frio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O "Branco" no nome da povoação deve estar relacionado com a formação de geada


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 08:40)

João Pedro disse:


> O "Branco" no nome da povoação deve estar relacionado com a formação de geada



Concordo com essa teoria.
Impressionante sem dúvida, é que nem estamos num evento de frio ou vaga de frio.
Essa estação vai aos 4 negativos sem grandes dificuldades. A questão é que deve existir centenas de sítios assim e piores, não temos é estações instaladas.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 08:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Concordo com essa teoria.
> Impressionante sem dúvida, é que nem estamos num evento de frio ou vaga de frio.
> Essa estação vai aos 4 negativos sem grandes dificuldades. A questão é que deve existir centenas de sítios assim e piores, não temos é estações instaladas.


Pois isso é verdade, esses vales de que falam com uma linha de água por perto...

A outra não lhe fica muito atrás, é uma pena não debitar dados 24h por dia.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICASTELO26

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Jan 2019 às 08:53)

Bom dia,  Covilhã 2°c , às 8 h a marcar 0 °c no carro com geada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2019 às 08:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Concordo com essa teoria.
> Impressionante sem dúvida, é que nem estamos num evento de frio ou vaga de frio.
> Essa estação vai aos 4 negativos sem grandes dificuldades. A questão é que deve existir centenas de sítios assim e piores, não temos é estações instaladas.


Lá se vai a teoria...

_*A origem do nome*
O nome “Martim Branco”, tudo leva a crer, é originário de nome de pessoa. Existem outras localidades com o mesmo nome Martim (Martim, Barcelos e Martim Longo, Alcoutim). O nome reparte-se entre o aglomerado mais antigo (Martim Branco Fundeiro) e o povoado mais a montante (Martim Branco – Eiras)._

https://aldeiasdoxisto.pt/aldeia/martim-branco

A nossa teoria é muito mais poética, meteorologicamente falando_ _


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 09:53)

Bonita paisagem "vestida" de branco, em Chaves.


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Jan 2019 às 10:03)

remember disse:


> Que tareia de frio
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Visitei essa aldeia de Xisto esta semana. O vale onde se situa é bom para inversões térmicas. Junto ao curso de agua apesar do dia estar ameno sentia-se uma grande diferença de temperatura. Acredito que haja dias em que a geada se mantém naquele local. Foi pena não ter conhecimento desta estação antes, pois gostava de saber em que parte da aldeia se encontra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2019 às 10:28)

Boas....sol a perder de vista ,algum vento ,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 12:08)

"Vilares, Murça com registo de -10°C e muito gelo.
PRECAUÇÃO
Marcelo Carvalho"

É de facto um inicio de ano, "pintado" de branco, pelo nosso país fora.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 13:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Vilares, Murça com registo de -10°C e muito gelo.
> PRECAUÇÃO
> Marcelo Carvalho"
> 
> É de facto um inicio de ano, "pintado" de branco, pelo nosso país fora.



wow que registo, " fidedigno "?


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 13:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> wow que registo, " fidedigno "?



Eu não sou o autor das fotos, e todos nós sabemos a influencia que um termómetro dos carros pode ter, seja em termos de frio ou de calor,
Quando foi a onde de calor no inicio de Agosto, sei aqui de pessoas em o carro marcou 49ºC.
Por isso é só para se ter a ideia.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 14:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> wow que registo, " fidedigno "?


Não fidedigno de certeza lol como explica e bem o Pedro, as estações próximas que são poucas mal chegaram aos -2° C...

Era necessário ter uma estação noite e dia a recolher dados para se ter alguma certeza.

Segundo consegui apurar aquela zona é um pouco alta à volta dos 750m, não sei até que ponto tal pode influenciar a temperatura.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2019 às 14:48)

Uma coisa é medir a temperatura do ar, outra é a medir a temperatura das superfícies expostas que perdem calor por irradiação. É comum aparecerem dados de valores muito altos ou muito baixos, não é que sejam errados, são é valores da temperatura das superfícies e não do ar. O alcatrão da minha rua, em dias quentes de verão, chega a atingir valores superiores a 55ºC. Em noites anticiclónicas as superfícies dos carros podem a arrefecer para valores de -10ºC / -12ºC. Temos sempre que ver o que os sensores estão a medir.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jan 2019 às 14:54)

Dan disse:


> Uma coisa é medir a temperatura do ar, outra é a medir a temperatura das superfícies expostas que perdem calor por irradiação. É comum aparecerem dados de valores muito altos ou muito baixos, não é que sejam errados, são é valores da temperatura das superfícies e não do ar. O alcatrão da minha rua, em dias quentes de verão, chega a atingir valores superiores a 55ºC. Em noites anticiclónicas as superfícies dos carros podem a arrefecer para valores de -10ºC / -12ºC. Temos sempre que ver o que os sensores estão a medir.



O problema é depois as notícias a "vender" essa temperatura como a real do ar... mais um foco de "desinformação"... e ai de quem lá for contrapor ou explicar que o valor está errado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2019 às 14:58)

Boas ...sol...hoje mais fresco ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Jan 2019 às 15:16)

Boa tarde. Mínima de 1.5°C que registei esta noite.

Agora: 7.7°C // 39%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2019 às 18:42)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Jan 2019 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia de contrastes com temperaturas bem amenas pela serra, com vento de leste,  nos vales temperaturas mais frescas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Jan 2019 às 21:05)

Mais algumas fotos em diferentes locais, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2019 às 21:34)

Boas...noite calma ,com 7.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.9ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (3 Jan 2019 às 21:38)

Boa noite , Covilhã 5 °c ,vento fraco, de manhã com geada ,  às 8 h.na estação do aeródromo com -0.2°c às 16 h. com 13.1°c , no dia 1 a mínima foi de -2.2°c os dados de dia 2 ainda não estão disponíveis no site do ipma .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

23h e Carrazêda de Ansiães com uns incríveis *-3,7ºC *


----------



## Tonton (4 Jan 2019 às 00:31)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 23h e Carrazêda de Ansiães com uns incríveis *-3,7ºC *



Notável, também, foi mais uma vez Chaves e hoje também Mirandela.
Só tiveram temperaturas positivas entre as 14 e as 16h, não tendo Chaves passado de 3,5ºC e Mirandela de 1,1ºC!!!


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jan 2019 às 03:27)

Boas. Depois das 00h estava bem encaminhada a descida, ia nos 4.3°C. 

Incrível como neste momento registo 5.7°C ..
Bah.

5.7°C // 54%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia, à semelhança de ontem, muita geada com uns -4,0°C pelas 8:00
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Jan 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia , Covilhã 2°c , geada abaixo dos 550 mt alt , céu limpo,  às 8 h na estação do aeródromo - 2.6°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 08:46)




----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2019 às 09:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Para localizar, isso pertence ao concelho do Fundão.


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2019 às 10:22)

Cum Catano, será esta a campeã da rede de amadores?






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2019 às 10:34)

Boas ...mais um dia de sol a perder de vista ...algum vento fresco ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2019 às 11:17)

remember disse:


> Cum Catano, será esta a campeã da rede de amadores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É mesmo,  o vale do Tâmega é brutal em inversões.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2019 às 12:14)

remember disse:


> Cum Catano, será esta a campeã da rede de amadores?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que estação é esta? Alguém sabe?


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2019 às 12:20)

ecobcg disse:


> Que estação é esta? Alguém sabe?


Referes-te ao modelo? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2019 às 12:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Que estação é esta? Alguém sabe?



PCE-FWS 20






 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILAREA7


----------



## Tonton (4 Jan 2019 às 12:22)

Às 11 horas, Chaves ainda nos -3ºC e Mirandela nos -2,1ºC...... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Às 9 horas, Chaves tinha a sua temperatura mais baixa -4,7ºC!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Jan 2019 às 13:06)

Não esquecer um horário de *-5,1ºC* de Miranda do Douro  Fábrica de frio do IPMA 

Olhos nessa estação nos próximos dias, deve ter mínimas consecutivas nos -5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2019 às 13:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> PCE-FWS 20
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto.. questionava o modelo sim...


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2019 às 13:39)

Os valores desta estação já me parecem mais razoáveis. É uma região favorável à acumulação de ar frio e teve um valor mínimo (-7ºC) próximo ao que foi observado noutra estação da mesma localidade e não muito diferente do da estação da rede AEMET, do outro lado da fronteira.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jan 2019 às 13:41)

Dan disse:


> Os valores desta estação já me parecem mais razoáveis. É uma região favorável à acumulação de ar frio e teve um valor mínimo (-7ºC) próximo ao que foi observado noutra estação da mesma localidade e não muito diferente do da estação da rede AEMET, do outro lado da fronteira.



Corrijo o meu anterior post... tinha visto -10ºC, mas isso foi o ponto de orvalho... Sim... -7ºC já é mais real.


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2019 às 13:58)

Por aqui continuamos em modo subtropical. Quase parecem aqueles dias mais frios da estação seca na savana africana, alguma geada de madrugada e bastante agradável durante o dia.

A geada era muito fraquinha esta manhã, apesar dos valores de temperatura, entre -3ºC e -4ºC. Bem acima dos 10ºC, agora de tarde.


----------



## Tonton (4 Jan 2019 às 14:32)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui continuamos em modo subtropical. Quase parecem aqueles dias mais frios da estação seca na savana africana, alguma geada de madrugada e bastante agradável durante o dia.
> 
> A geada era muito fraquinha esta manhã, apesar dos valores de temperatura, entre -3ºC e -4ºC. Bem acima dos 10ºC, agora de tarde.



Tem havido pouca geada, provavelmente, porque os valores da humidade do ar têm sido baixíssimos, ao contrário da maior parte do resto do território.
Ainda às 13h, a estação IPMA registava apenas 26%, tendo-se mantido a maior parte da noite na casa dos 20-30%...


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2019 às 14:40)

Tonton disse:


> Tem havido pouca geada, provavelmente, porque os valores da humidade do ar têm sido baixíssimos, ao contrário da maior parte do resto do território.
> Ainda às 13h, a estação IPMA registava apenas 26%, tendo-se mantido a maior parte da noite na casa dos 20-30%...


Realmente, impressionante os valores da humidade na casa dos 20% tanto em Outeiro Seco, como em Bragança 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2019 às 14:59)

Tonton disse:


> Tem havido pouca geada, provavelmente, porque os valores da humidade do ar têm sido baixíssimos, ao contrário da maior parte do resto do território.
> Ainda às 13h, a estação IPMA registava apenas 26%, tendo-se mantido a maior parte da noite na casa dos 20-30%...





remember disse:


> Realmente, impressionante os valores da humidade na casa dos 20% tanto em Outeiro Seco, como em Bragança
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Sim, baixos valores de humidade, mas que foram também acompanhados de algum vento durante a noite, impedindo assim o arrefecimento. Por aqui, normalmente a escassa formação de geada costuma estar associada a valores de temperatura bem mais baixos (da ordem de -8ºC / -10ºC). Desta vez foi com valores relativamente altos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2019 às 16:03)

Boas...ainda algum sol fusco ,vento fraco e com 12.2ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 16:13)

Mirandela às 3 ainda não tinha saído de valores negativos


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2019 às 16:23)

Estes valores de temperatura aliados ao nevoeiro nos vales terão contribuído para a formação de sincelo?

_*Sincelo* é um fenómeno meteorológico que acontece em situações de nevoeiro aliado a uma temperatura de -2 °C a -8 °C e resulta do congelamento das gotas de água em suspensão quando estas entram em contato com a superfície. Quando sob um nevoeiro muito denso, pode produzir o mesmo efeito que uma nevada e ocorrer a precipitação de cristais de gelo em pleno nevoeiro, sem haver nuvens no céu. Não deve ser confundido com geada.
_
Wikipédia


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2019 às 18:37)

Hoje em Mirandela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2019 às 18:47)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2019 às 18:51)

Frio polar em Chaves

Mick Tuber


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2019 às 18:52)

Vilar de Nantes (Chaves)


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 19:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje em Mirandela.


Tenho sérias dúvidas que a primeira foto seja de hoje Aquilo não me parece nem geada nem sincelo. A segunda sim


----------



## Tonton (4 Jan 2019 às 19:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Mirandela às 3 ainda não tinha saído de valores negativos



Pelos registos da estação do IPMA, máxima de -0,4ºC ás 16 horas......


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 20:03)




----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 20:08)

Acho que se estão a precipitar... Não é de todo impossível que a temperatura tenha subido umas décimas acima dos 0 ºC, isso são só médias horárias.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 20:54)

N_Fig disse:


> Acho que se estão a precipitar... Não é de todo impossível que a temperatura tenha subido umas décimas acima dos 0 ºC, isso são só médias horárias.


Não sejas chato pá!  Também é possível que tenha ficado umas décimas abaixo


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 21:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Não sejas chato pá!  Também é possível que tenha ficado umas décimas abaixo


Nada isso, só estou a dizer para esperarmos pelos dados do IPMA no resumo diário, tenho todo o interesse em ter um dia gelado em Mirandela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2019 às 21:50)

Boas...noite calma ,com 6.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Jan 2019 às 22:26)

Boa noite, Covilhã 4°c , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco , hoje pela manhã só me apercebi de geada em locais abaixo dos 550 mt , temperaturas na estação do aeródromo às 8 h -2.6 °c às 16 h 13.3°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 00:44)

Carrazêda de Ansiães já com *-4,3ºC* à meia-noite. Vamos ver onde é que isto vai chegar.

Chaves e Miranda do Douro também já abaixo dos -3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2019 às 00:46)

Boas.
Registo 4.4°C // 54%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2019 às 01:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Carrazêda de Ansiães já com *-4,3ºC* à meia-noite. Vamos ver onde é que isto vai chegar.
> 
> Chaves e Miranda do Douro também já abaixo dos -3ºC.


Se não aparecer vento como na madrugada passada, certamente que vai ser uma bela mínima.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2019 às 02:10)

*01h00*

Carrazeda de Ansiães: - 4,6 ºC
Miranda do Douro: - 4,5 ºC
Chaves (Aeródromo): - 4,2 ºC


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2019 às 03:16)

3.7°C // 35%hr.

A humidade a descer a pique outra vez..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2019 às 08:25)

*-7.2ºC* em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09PONTE3

*-6.1ºC* em Antas, Penedono
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPENEDON2

Dei uma volta de carro por aqui, acompanhando mais ou menos o percurso do Rio Pavia, desde o Parque de Santiago na cidade até a Soutulho(7km a Sudoeste), apanhei -4ºC na cidade, e -5.9ºC no Soutulho.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2019 às 08:31)

Bom dia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2019 às 08:32)

A caminho do trabalho perto de Arganil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Jan 2019 às 08:39)

Mínima de -2.3,  as fotos que tirei à pouco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 09:40)

Mínima de - 6,2 graus em Martim Branco, Castelo Branco. 
A configuração do terreno no local exacto da estação é curiosa, deve existir aprisionamento de ar frio por lá, o que pode explicar mínimas tão baixas.


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2019 às 10:32)

Estas condições meteorológicas têm favorecido essencialmente as depressões. Nesses locais, tem sido possível a acumulação de ar frio durante a noite e que se mantém, em parte, durante o dia. As estações localizadas nos topos ou em áreas de maior altitude estão numa situação completamente diferente.

A estação de Bragança, que fica no topo de uma colina, tem registado máximas muito altas e mínimas relativamente elevadas, mas zonas mais baixas da cidade o gelo e a geada têm-se mantido nas sombras durante todo o dia, como pude comprovar ontem aqui perto de casa.

Apesar de tudo, hoje a primeira geada severa com -7ºC na relva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2019 às 10:48)

Boas ....mais um dia com sol ,está fresquinho há sombra ,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 10:59)

As estações de Chaves e Miranda do Douro acabaram por ter temperaturas abaixo dos -6ºC (-6,3ºC e -6,5ºC respectivamente nas observações horárias).

Em Carrazêda de Ansiães a temperatura acabou por ficar a flutuar e não passou dos -5,5ºC horários.


----------



## Serrano (5 Jan 2019 às 11:07)

Ambiente frio no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 3°C.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Jan 2019 às 11:34)

Vou colocar um sensor junto à relva para ver o valor que regista. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2019 às 11:59)

Nickname disse:


> *-7.2ºC* em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09PONTE3
> 
> *-6.1ºC* em Antas, Penedono
> ...


Ótimo registo esse de Ponte do Abade, penso que hoje ficou em segundo lugar em termos de estações amadoras, apenas atrás Outeiro Seco - Chaves que ficou com *-8.0ºC* : https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICHAVESM3
Ambas as estações estão relativamente próximas de cursos de água (Rio Távora e Tâmega) mas não junto a eles, pelo que junto a estes serão zonas com potencial para temperaturas <-10ºC...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 12:11)

Um belo cenário, do nosso interior vestido de branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2019 às 12:17)

Boas....muito sol  e quente ...mas o ar é ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2019 às 12:25)

Bom dia 
Hoje por Lamego em visita ....
Céu limpo 
7,5°C atuais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2019 às 12:32)

Boa tarde!
Fotos que o meu pai tirou hoje às 9h em Sta Marta de Penaguião, Vila Real :


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2019 às 12:41)

Não só os vales ajudam a manter a temperatura negativa, bem como o nevoeiro que se tem mantido no Douro e afluentes. 

4º dia consecutivo assim (Satélite TERRA da NASA era o único com imagem):






Mirandela ainda com *-2,9ºC*, não deve sair dos negativos com certeza. Alguém sabe a máxima mais baixa da estação?


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2019 às 14:34)

Boa tarde. Mínima de 2.4°C esta noite.

Valores actuais: 8.8°C // 20%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2019 às 17:33)

Boa tarde 
Já de partida de Lamego 
5,0°C atual 
Frio a descer 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Jan 2019 às 18:15)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 10°c , vento fraco , mais um dia de céu limpo, com geada de manhã abaixo dos 550 mt , a temperatura na estação do aeródromo às 8h era de -2.4°c e às 15h de 15.7°c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2019 às 18:18)

Boas, por aqui mínima de -4,9°C e máxima de 15,3°C, por agora 5,1°C.
De notar que nos sítios virados para norte a geada era visível às 13:00.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 18:39)

Hoje a aldeia de Porto de Vacas acordou branquinha devido à geada.

Situa-se na Serra do Açor, no concelho de Pampilhosa da Serra


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2019 às 19:01)

Boas.
Ontem, de caminho, passei pela estação do aeródromo da Covilhã (IPMA) e decidi tirar umas fotos. O sol já estava a pôr-se e notou-se bem o frio. No carro marcava 9ºC.





















_____//_____

Registo agora: 6.4ºC // 37%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2019 às 19:14)

Boas...noite calma ,com 5.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 19:45)

Mais um registo de Mirandela.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2019 às 21:51)

5.4°C // 29%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2019 às 21:53)

Boas...noite calma ,com 5.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.8ºC / 12.9ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:57)

Miranda do Douro a descer a bom ritmo, 6ºC em 2 horas, já vai em *-1ºC*. Para ficar atento!

Also 13% de Humidade em Penhas Douradas


----------



## Dan (5 Jan 2019 às 22:26)

Por Espanha esta tarde, um pouco mais de frio que por aqui.

Em Zamora, 14h. Este tempo seco permite a manutenção do gelo e da geada durante todo o dia, apesar dos valores de temperatura bem superiores a zero.












Na viagem para cá a temperatura ia oscilando entre -2ºC/-3ºC e 3ºC / 4ºC em função da topografia. Descia nas depressões para subir rapidamente nos topos. O valor mais baixo foi de -4ºC.





Por Bragança continuam os valores máximos bem superiores à média, 16,0ºC hoje na estação do IPMA. A mínima terá sido de -4ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

Cenário idêntico no Larouco. Grande diferença nas temperaturas entre cabeços e depressoes. 

Esta noite junto ao Cávado nas proximidades de Montalegre.






Instantes antes na vila: -1


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2019 às 23:24)

É curioso ver as diferenças entre as estações todas de Trás-os-Montes e a estação do Cabril - simplesmente inacreditável.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2019 às 23:36)

Interessantes mínimas em estações amadoras:

-4.4º C Valpaços
-2.8º C Martim Branco
-2.9º C Aeródromo da Serra da Estrela 
-3.9º C Outeiro Seco


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2019 às 00:02)

remember disse:


> Interessantes mínimas em estações amadoras:
> 
> -4.4º C Valpaços
> -2.8º C Martim Branco
> ...



Refiro-me a mínima horária claro, porque muitas dessas estações trazem mínimas ainda mais baixas da madrugada.


----------



## Tonton (6 Jan 2019 às 02:42)

Confirmado nos dados diários de dia 4, publicados no "site" do IPMA: máxima em Mirandela foi de -0,3ºC !


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2019 às 03:44)

Aqui todas as noites acontece o mesmo... Mínima relativa por volta da meia noite (4.9°C) e depois é sempre a subir até esta hora...

Actual 6.2°C // <=20%hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia,  -5,3°C, mínima de -6,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2019 às 09:34)

Esta manhã dei um salto até ao rio Sabor, que passa  muito perto aqui de casa.

Saí de casa com o carro a marcar -3,5ºC e em poucos quilómetros desceu a -9,5ºC junto ao rio.

As fotos não ficaram grande coisa porque ainda estava escuro e, fundamentalmente, a máquina estava sempre a desligar-se por falha de bateria. Definitivamente estas máquinas não foram feitas paras estes valores de temperatura

O rio começa a gelar.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jan 2019 às 10:20)

Bom dia, hoje com -0.5°c às 8h na estação do aeródromo mais 1.9°c do que ontem à mesma hora , caminhada matinal pela cidade onde ainda encontrei geada em zonas abrigadas abaixo dos 525 mt de , o local onde havia mais acabou por ser perto do ponto mais elevado que passei hoje, a cerca de 650 mt junto ao edifício da antiga  fábrica Nova Penteaçao ( edifício amarelo na última foto) no Vale da Ribeira da Carpinteira onde existe uma nascente e o sol não incide durante todo o dia.













































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2019 às 10:42)

3.8°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a ganhar lugar à sombra...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2019 às 11:09)

Boas ...sol...hoje tinha o quintal todo branco ,o sol vai aquecendo lentamente ,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2019 às 12:01)

Boas ...vai subindo  ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2019 às 12:14)

Boas!
O meu pai resolveu, hoje de manhã, fazer uma caminhada de Santa Marta de Penaguião até ao Peso da Régua e eis que ele repara que ao longo do percurso o cabelo começa a ficar "pesado", passa a mão e sente...gelo a cair. 

Deixo uma foto da caminhada, onde se percebe bastante bem a potência da geada por lá:


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 12:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O meu pai resolveu, hoje de manhã, fazer uma caminhada de Santa Marta de Penaguião até ao Peso da Régua e eis que ele repara que ao longo do percurso o cabelo começa a ficar "pesado", passa a mão e sente...gelo a cair.
> 
> Deixo uma foto da caminhada, onde se percebe bastante bem a potência da geada por lá:



É de facto uma bela paisagem vestida de branco, deve ser um local muito característico, pois para existir formação de geada, na encosta superior por cima dessas habitações, que se vem no lado esquerdo da foto.
As vinhas, aí muitas delas plantadas sobre esse socalcos, também é um belo postal de visita.
Por acaso é um local que gostava de visitar brevemente era aí a envolvencia das vinhas, em redor do rio Douro, isto bem como toda a região Norte, que não conheço de todo.


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jan 2019 às 13:43)

Boa tarde , subida rápida da temperatura 16°c neste momento e aumento da intensidade do vento que é frio e se nota bem no rosto , humidade caiu para 19% às 12h .







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (6 Jan 2019 às 15:00)

Continua o gelo por Mirandela: -2ºC e 100% de humidade às 14h....


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jan 2019 às 16:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O meu pai resolveu, hoje de manhã, fazer uma caminhada de Santa Marta de Penaguião até ao Peso da Régua e eis que ele repara que ao longo do percurso o cabelo começa a ficar "pesado", passa a mão e sente...gelo a cair.
> 
> Deixo uma foto da caminhada, onde se percebe bastante bem a potência da geada por lá:


Ainda é longa a caminhada? 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2019 às 17:23)

Boas, vestígios de uma grande queimada para nordeste, 10,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 17:27)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, vestígios de uma grande queimada para nordeste, 10,2°C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se calhar é do incêndio já aqui reportado no seguimento próprio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 17:52)

Uma bela foto...


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2019 às 18:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Se calhar é do incêndio já aqui reportado no seguimento próprio...


Não sei qual o tópico, no dos incêndios de 2019 não tem nenhuma publicação, e isto deve ter sido perto pois agora o fumo baixou aos vales e cheira muito a eucalipto. 6,1°C por agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 18:09)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Não sei qual o tópico, no dos incêndios de 2019 não tem nenhuma publicação, e isto deve ter sido perto pois agora o fumo baixou aos vales e cheira muito a eucalipto. 6,1°C por agora.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk



Foi um foco de incêndio perto de Alvoco da Serra. Fui eu que coloquei o post a perguntar se alguém confirmava a ocorrência, uma vez que não aparecia no mapa da ANPC. Acabei por apagar o post.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 18:25)

Hoje em Faiões, Chaves, ás 16 horas, incrível mesmo, junto ao leito de uma ribeira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

Boas...tarde de sol e bem quente,hoje mais quente,com 12.4ºC e hoje com vento de NNE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 20:09)

O frio foi de férias  O vento levou-o.

Martim Branco ainda segue com 12,5ºC. Ontem a esta hora estava já com 1,2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 20:11)

Simplesmente fabulosas.

sincelo, em Mirandela


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

Boas mais um dia marcado pela formação de geada,  a mínima a descer aos -2.4,  ainda assim, bem longe dos -8.3 que por aqui já registei, mas a o catavento e o sensor de temperatura foram com o incêndio, daí utilizar outro sensor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2019 às 20:51)

Boas...o vento a meter travão na temperatura hoje ,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.5ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2019 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui -0,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jan 2019 às 20:58)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, por aqui -0,4°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Manuel , por ai tens registado boas minimas.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Jan 2019 às 21:48)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11°c cerca de 6°c mais que ontem por esta hora, vento a intensificar-se nos últimos minutos.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2019 às 22:13)

Boas. Vento moderado e morno nas últimas horas.
E com isso uns "belos" 12.0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 22:34)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã dei um salto até ao rio Sabor, que passa  muito perto aqui de casa.
> 
> Saí de casa com o carro a marcar -3,5ºC e em poucos quilómetros desceu a -9,5ºC junto ao rio.
> 
> ...


Fantástico! E que frio!  Como estão as estradas? Estou cá com uma vontade de dar um saltinho a Trás-os-Montes... mas assustam-me aquelas imagens de Mirandela com as estradas completamente brancas...



magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia, hoje com -0.5°c às 8h na estação do aeródromo mais 1.9°c do que ontem à mesma hora , caminhada matinal pela cidade onde ainda encontrei geada em zonas abrigadas abaixo dos 525 mt de , o local onde havia mais acabou por ser perto do ponto mais elevado que passei hoje, a cerca de 650 mt junto ao edifício da antiga  fábrica Nova Penteaçao ( edifício amarelo na última foto) no Vale da Ribeira da Carpinteira onde existe uma nascente e o sol não incide durante todo o dia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parece que alguém andou a espalhar farinha pelo chão...  Interessante como alguns sítios têm muito mais gelo que outros, apesar de estarem ao lado uns dos outros.



Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje em Faiões, Chaves, ás 16 horas, incrível mesmo, junto ao leito de uma ribeira.


Adoro a locução  E as imagens também claro 



Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> O meu pai resolveu, hoje de manhã, fazer uma caminhada de Santa Marta de Penaguião até ao Peso da Régua e eis que ele repara que ao longo do percurso o cabelo começa a ficar "pesado", passa a mão e sente...gelo a cair.
> 
> Deixo uma foto da caminhada, onde se percebe bastante bem a potência da geada por lá:


Belíssima foto, Tiago!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 23:01)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas mais um dia marcado pela formação de geada,  a mínima a descer aos -2.4,  ainda assim, bem longe dos -8.3 que por aqui já registei, mas a o catavento e o sensor de temperatura foram com o incêndio, daí utilizar outro sensor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Está bom para fazer gelados!  A segunda foto está perfeita!


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jan 2019 às 23:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Está bom para fazer gelados!  A segunda foto está perfeita!


Obrigado Joao Pedro ,para isso esta optimo .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Ainda é longa a caminhada?
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


Anda-se uns 8 km sempre a descer.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima foto, Tiago!


Mesmo! Já me arrependi de não ter ido com o meu pai.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mesmo! Já me arrependi de não ter ido com o meu pai.


Até eu não me tinha importado nada de lá estar com o teu pai também!


----------



## Tonton (6 Jan 2019 às 23:49)

Bajorious disse:


> Boas. Vento moderado e morno nas últimas horas.
> E com isso uns "belos" 12.0°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk



É mesmo estranho, já que, na rede do IPMA às 23h, as temperaturas mais altas do país, na casa dos 12ºC estavam na Covilhã e na Aldeia do Souto...


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 00:08)

Tonton disse:


> É mesmo estranho, já que, na rede do IPMA às 23h, as temperaturas mais altas do país, na casa dos 12ºC estavam na Covilhã e na Aldeia do Souto...


Vento e humidade muito baixa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2019 às 01:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O frio foi de férias  O vento levou-o.
> 
> Martim Branco ainda segue com 12,5ºC. Ontem a esta hora estava já com 1,2ºC.


Entretanto o vento foi.se , e já vai com - 2.2°c ! Desde a tua publicação desceu cerca de 2°c por hora 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2019 às 03:13)

Tonton disse:


> É mesmo estranho, já que, na rede do IPMA às 23h, as temperaturas mais altas do país, na casa dos 12ºC estavam na Covilhã e na Aldeia do Souto...



Por agora 10.5°C, com leve brisa.

edit: explicação via BestWeather

"O vento, que sopra sobre as montanhas, por vezes varre o ar frio ao descer as encostas, e gera áreas de aquecimento a juzante dos sistemas montanhosos, um fenómeno conhecido por aquecimento compressivo ( do tipo Fohen ou vento catabático )."

Imagem também desta noite, do IPMA, canal infravermelho:






mais info em: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1142696242571067&id=364660113708021


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2019 às 07:10)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Manuel , por ai tens registado boas minimas.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Ainda um pouco longe dos -10°C que registei, por agora -5,3°C. Um abraço Paulo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2019 às 07:34)

-5,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2019 às 07:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantástico! E que frio!  Como estão as estradas? Estou cá com uma vontade de dar um saltinho a Trás-os-Montes... mas assustam-me aquelas imagens de Mirandela com as estradas completamente brancas...



Por aqui não encontrei qualquer problema nas estradas. Devem ter espalhado sal por todo o lado, até aqui na cidade algumas ruas foram "salgadas", pelo menos estas aqui junto a casa.

Hoje, uma manhã semelhante às anteriores. A estação do IPMA, no topo do monte, lá chegou a -4ºC ou -5ºC, valores certamente bem mais baixos nas zonas topograficamente mais favoráveis da cidade.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2019 às 08:19)

A caminho do trabalho
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Jan 2019 às 08:52)

Bom dia , primeiro dia do ano sem geada na zona , às 8h com 10.9°c que em relação a ontem à mesma hora são mais 11.4°c.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2019 às 14:01)

Boas...muito sol  e quente...hoje mais quente ,com vento toda noite e seco,a temperatura não baixou muito,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2019 às 14:07)

magnusson73 disse:


> Bom dia , primeiro dia do ano sem geada na zona , às 8h com 10.9°c que em relação a ontem à mesma hora são mais 11.4°c.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Pudera.. com o "calor" que estava ontem à noite.. 

A partir de 5a feira, a previsão é de um aumento da intensidade do vento. Lá se vão as geadas..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2019 às 15:35)

Boas...a tarde continua quente e vento fraco,com 17.9ºC..


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2019 às 19:10)

Boa noite,
Os franceses não têm digerir o seu Cognac do novo ano. 
Procuro retificar este gordo erro  para a climatologia:






Na base de dados lá a isto:
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/3/janvier/2019/braganca/08575.html
Quem pode dar-me os valores do 3 de janeiro à Braganca (Desculpar procuro valores que respeitam as normas WMO)

Obrigado


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2019 às 19:41)

Esses valores ainda estão na página do IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2019 às 20:09)

Boas...vento moderado de N já vai correndo ...nas horas centrais do dia muito bom ambiente ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2019 às 20:21)

Dan disse:


> Esses valores ainda estão na página do IPMA.



Boa noite,

Obrigado, tenho já procurar sobre IPMA, mas o retrocesso horário limita-se à 24:00. 
Para retificar uma base de dados climatologia é necessário de reencontrar o historial para isolar o problema. (dados inválidos, algoritmo, índice corrompido, etc...)


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:06)

Bajorious disse:


> Por agora 10.5°C, com leve brisa.
> 
> edit: explicação via BestWeather
> 
> ...


Boa noite , assim sendo o vento que ontem se começou a fazer sentir ao fim da manhã e que eu disse que era frio provavelmente já estaria relacionado com o varrimento do ar frio das zonas de menor altitude , será assim?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:08)

Bajorious disse:


> Pudera.. com o "calor" que estava ontem à noite..
> 
> A partir de 5a feira, a previsão é de um aumento da intensidade do vento. Lá se vão as geadas..
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


Realmente diferença enorme de um dia para o outro.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:25)

Boa noite, Covilhã 12°c , dia de céu limpo e com vento fraco a moderado de NE , dados da estação do aeródromo nos registos horarios : temperatura às 4h da manhã de 6.4°c de minima e às 14h 17.6°c de máxima a humidade às mesmas 4h atingiu o máximo de hoje 33%.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:44)

Este album é um autentico tesouro, Mirandela no seu esplendor, coberta de branco.





encurtador.com.br/uCDOV

O link do álbum por ser demasiado grande foi encurtado, mas depois abre normalmente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2019 às 21:59)

Boas...vento continua e mais fresco,temperatura a descer devagar,com 11.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## JCARL (7 Jan 2019 às 22:47)

Temperatura actual: 0,9 º C.
Temperatura mínima (noite anterior): - 3,9 º C


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Jan 2019 às 23:29)

Mais um dia de geada, ainda assim durante o dia o Sol minimiza o frio. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 23:32)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais um dia de geada, ainda assim durante o dia o Sol minimiza o frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2019 às 13:21)

A geada não é muita por aqui, mas deixa uns efeitos interessantes.

Do interior do meu carro, esta manhã. O sensor marcava -4,0ºC.








Lá tive de limpar o vidro.





Um pequeno lago aqui perto, ao meio dia.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2019 às 14:17)

Rio Côa, perto de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, esta manhã ( fotos de *João Aires* - Facebook).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2019 às 14:46)

Boas...mais um dia de sol...a chuva ainda é uma miragem,hoje vou ter que regar as minhas plantas e relva ,bom ambiente na rua com pouco vento ,com 14.4ºC...temperatura mais baixa em relação ao dia de ontem.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11°c, de manhã sem geada , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco , nos dados horarios  da estação do aeródromo a mínima foi  às 8h com 1.8°c e a máxima às 16h com 15.7°c







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jan 2019 às 19:49)

remember disse:


>


Ainda ontem passei em muitos locais onde por norma existe formação de geada e a  geada era pouca ou inexistente.

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2019 às 21:44)

Boas...hoje presente o vento de N ,com 10.1ºC...vai descendo devagarinho .

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui não encontrei qualquer problema nas estradas. Devem ter espalhado sal por todo o lado, até aqui na cidade algumas ruas foram "salgadas", pelo menos estas aqui junto a casa.
> 
> Hoje, uma manhã semelhante às anteriores. A estação do IPMA, no topo do monte, lá chegou a -4ºC ou -5ºC, valores certamente bem mais baixos nas zonas topograficamente mais favoráveis da cidade.


Obrigado Dan!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2019 às 22:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Este album é um autentico tesouro, Mirandela no seu esplendor, coberta de branco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionante, de facto! O que eu não dava para ter presenciado isso com os meus próprios olhos! E os da minha Canon...  Obrigado pela partilha Pedro 


Serra do Açor disse:


> Mais um dia de geada, ainda assim durante o dia o Sol minimiza o frio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parecem pipocas congeladas!  Belíssima foto Paulo!



Dan disse:


> A geada não é muita por aqui, mas deixa uns efeitos interessantes.
> 
> Do interior do meu carro, esta manhã. O sensor marcava -4,0ºC.
> 
> ...


Bem bonitos! A segunda foto está espectacular 


Snifa disse:


> Rio Côa, perto de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, esta manhã ( fotos de *João Aires* - Facebook).


Se não dissesses, podia jurar que isto não era em Portugal  Acho que nunca tinha visto um rio tão largo completamente congelado por cá. Incrível...


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 22:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Impressionante, de facto! O que eu não dava para ter presenciado isso com os meus próprios olhos! E os da minha Canon...  Obrigado pela partilha Pedro
> 
> Parecem pipocas congeladas!  Belíssima foto Paulo!
> 
> ...



De nada @João Pedro, eu fiquei delirado ao olhar para aquelas fotos maravilhosa, que mais parecem saída de um filme.
É bem verdade não é todos os dias que se ve um rio, já com essa dimensão considerável totalmente congelado, dava até uma verdadeira pista de gelo, se pelo menos suportasse o peso de uma pessoa lá em cima.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2019 às 08:32)

Bom dia, hoje menos agreste, no entanto a geada é bem visível, 0,0°C em Arganil por agora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Jan 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia,  Covilhã 6°c , céu praticamente limpo salvo algumas nuvens bem altas, vento quase nulo , às 8h na estação do aeródromo 3.4°c e que é a mínima horária de hoje , deixo algumas fotos de hoje.


















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2019 às 13:53)

A geada vai-se mantendo de uns dias para os outros aqui nas zonas sombreadas da rua.

13:30h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2019 às 14:08)

Boas...sol e hoje mais quente ,vento de N toda a noite a correr não deixou baixar a temperatura,com 17.2ºC e o vento continua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2019 às 17:27)

Boas...vento de NNW e a ficar fresco,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2019 às 17:51)

Snifa disse:


> Rio Côa, perto de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, esta manhã ( fotos de *João Aires* - Facebook).



Perto de Vila Nova de Foz Côa o Rio Côa corre num vale muito encaixado, duvido que estas fotos sejam do Côa..


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Jan 2019 às 20:11)

Boa noite, Covilhã 11°c, dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, nos dados horários de hoje da estação do aeródromo a mínima às 8h com 3.4°c e a máxima às 14h e 15h com 15h com 15.4°c






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2019 às 21:11)

Boas...o vento continua moderado,a temperatura vai devagar,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 17.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Jan 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia , Covilhã 7ºc que é a mínima de hoje , vento fraco a moderado e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2019 às 09:14)

MSantos disse:


> Perto de Vila Nova de Foz Côa o Rio Côa corre num vale muito encaixado, duvido que estas fotos sejam do Côa..



Boas, 

Por curiosidade fui espreitar o vale e de facto é bastante encaixado, contudo, ali um troço que pode ser o da foto.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2019 às 11:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por curiosidade fui espreitar o vale e de facto é bastante encaixado, contudo, ali um troço que pode ser o da foto.



Vivi um ano em Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e conheço mais ou menos essa região, as fotos não me parecem ser de todo na zona de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, a mim parece-me mais o Sabor, O Maçãs, o Tuela ou outro rio do Nordeste Transmontano.... No entanto posso estar enganado..

Além disso o Côa corre nessa região a baixa altitude e não costuma congelar.


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2019 às 11:52)

João Pedro disse:


> I
> 
> Se não dissesses, podia jurar que isto não era em Portugal  Acho que nunca tinha visto um rio tão largo completamente congelado por cá. Incrível...



Começo a duvidar que seja em Portugal... No Côa é que quase de certeza não é...

Diria que parece o Rio Douro na zona de Sória...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2019 às 14:16)

Boas...mais um dia cheio de sol,ambiente na rua hoje mais fresco...apesar do sol quente,vento por cá continua fresco há sombra,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2019 às 18:08)

Boas...já faz ,vento fresco e com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Jan 2019 às 19:44)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia de formação de geada, pela serra temperatura agradável a oscilar entre os 11 graus ao 900 mts e 9 aos 1100 mts, nas zonas mais expostas aos ventos de leste já se sentia algum desconforto, mas nada de especial. 
Queimada controlada p.n.s.e.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Jan 2019 às 20:15)

Boa noite , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado provocando algum desconforto ,   na estação do aeródromo às 8h 7°c e às 15h 12°c foram a minima e máxima horária de hoje.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2019 às 21:17)

Boas...já faz e vento ,com 6.9ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jan 2019 às 00:43)

Boas.
6.4°C. Vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jan 2019 às 03:08)

5.8°C
Vento moderado, c/ rajadas mais fortes

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2019 às 11:01)

Boas... com sol ...vento ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 5.4ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2019 às 13:17)

Boas ...vento continua e agora mais de ESE,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2019 às 13:24)

*8ºC*
Finalmente umas tarde frescas, ontem e hoje.
Mínima:* 0.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2019 às 14:10)

Modo de geada. 12:30h hoje.


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2019 às 14:13)

Continuação.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2019 às 14:20)

Dan disse:


> Continuação.



Uma entrada húmida com todo este frio acumulado caía que nem ginjas!


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2019 às 17:13)

*7.1ºC*, vento fraco

Máxima: *8.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2019 às 18:56)

Boas...vento fresco   a correr ,com 7.3ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2019 às 20:37)




----------



## magnusson73 (11 Jan 2019 às 21:21)

Boa noite , Covilhã 7°c , mais um dia de céu limpo , o vento moderado provocando  desconforto , na estação do aeródromo temperaturas horárias a mínima às 5h com 3.8°c e a máxima às 15h com 10.2°c .








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2019 às 21:45)

Boas ...ventinho fresco a correr ,com 5.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.2ºC / 11.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Jan 2019 às 22:23)

Tem sido dias frescos mas bem agradáveis por Viseu. A festa comum e abundante pela manhã mas as tardes são bem suportáveis, talvez pelo vento fraco ou nulo e pelo sol radiante

Atuais 6,8°C


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2019 às 22:36)

Dan disse:


> Continuação.


Magníficas! 
Vê lá se metes umas fotos a concurso se fazes favor!


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

Boas.
6.7°C // 49%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jan 2019 às 03:31)

Boa descida desde há pouco..

4.0°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (12 Jan 2019 às 08:43)

Bom dia , na Covilhã manhã fria com 2°c com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2019 às 10:46)

Boas ...sol e um ventinho fresco a correr ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2019 às 12:16)

Continua, mais ou menos, na mesma, por aqui.

Ao final da manhã, por Gimonde, o Rio Sabor.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2019 às 13:19)

*9.4ºC*
Um pouco menos frio hoje, menos ventoso também.
Mínima: *1.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2019 às 13:22)

Dan disse:


> Continua, mais ou menos, na mesma, por aqui.
> 
> Ao final da manhã, por Gimonde, o Rio Sabor.



Bela foto, como sempre.
Essa aldeia era perfeita para se fazerem registos de temperatura.
Curiosa a rede hidrográfica, segundo consta por aí em Gimonde, juntam-se 4 linhas  de água (Igrejas, Sabor, Onor, Frio(curioso o nome!)) de alguma dimensão, ar frio por todo lado.


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2019 às 14:15)

Já teve um abrigo meteorológico clássico, nos anos 80, mas depois desativaram tudo. Há um registo de -15,6ºC em 1983, nessa estação meteorológica em Gimonde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2019 às 16:35)

Boas...sol  e vento fraco,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2019 às 18:48)

Boas...estava em boa queda a temperatura ,com chegada do vento em pouco tempo recuperou dois graus,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2019 às 21:19)

*5.1ºC*, vento fraco
Máxima: *10.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jan 2019 às 21:28)

Boas...ventania ,com 7.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.1ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

Dan disse:


> Continua, mais ou menos, na mesma, por aqui.
> 
> Ao final da manhã, por Gimonde, o Rio Sabor.


Brutal!  Essa zona é mesmo fria. Quando fui a Montesinho no início de outubro foi onde apanhei mais frio


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jan 2019 às 03:26)

Boas. Vento fraco.

5.3°C // 51%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2019 às 09:23)

Hoje a geada em Várzea da Serra chegou até ao cimo de Vila.
Telhados e estrada cheia de gelo.

A mínima foi de -1,1C.
A estação está numa zona nada propícia a inversões, ao contrário do fundo de vila, onde chega a gear em Agosto.

Imagem de há instantes, no cimo de vila.






Bastante gelo também na Gralheira.


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Jan 2019 às 10:13)

Bom dia com a compra de outro sensor a minima a descer aos -3.1 , coloquei o sensor mais proximo da geada e ai desceu aos -4.1 sigo com -2.4 .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2019 às 10:43)

Gimonde - Bragança  vestida de Inverno, fotos actuais com vista aérea  (drone) ( Facebook - *Freguesia de Gimonde*)
































Esta está impressionante, o Rio Sabor gelado e as respetivas margens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2019 às 10:48)

Boas ...mais um dia seco ...sol vai aquecendo o ambiente ,com 10.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jan 2019 às 11:43)

Bom dia , Covilhã 9°c , céu limpo e vento fraco a mínima de hoje a ficar pelos 5.7°c na estação do aeródromo, caminhada hoje nem parece inverno.





















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2019 às 11:47)

Esta manhã andei pela serra. Dois corços e muita geada. Os corços são muito rápidos e não deu para fazer a foto, já a geada foi mais fácil 














Lá em cima estava um pouco mais quente do que por cá por baixo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2019 às 12:15)

Boas ...parece estar melhor que ontem,vento fraco e sol quente ,com 13.3ºC...já estêve mais alta .


----------



## baojoao (13 Jan 2019 às 14:59)

Por aqui nem 1 dia com temperaturas negativas. Sempre muito vento. Que tristeza. Nem neve, nem chuva e agora nem frio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2019 às 15:08)

Boas...tarde sem vento com sol quente ...hoje já houve rega ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2019 às 17:45)

O Chaves-Tondela, que devia ter começado às 5 e meia, atrasou-se mais de 10 minutos devido à presença de gelo no relvado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2019 às 18:27)

Boas...já vai refrescando ,com 8.3ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jan 2019 às 21:36)

Boas...hoje mais calmo o vento ,com 9.1ºC.


Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jan 2019 às 22:00)

Boas. Dia ameno, sem vento.

Dados actuais: 6.0°C // 27%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Jan 2019 às 23:12)

Boa noite , Covilhã 6°c , dia de céu limpo e vento fraco , às 22h na estação do aeródromo 6°c que é  a mínima horária de hoje e não o valor de 5.7°c que tinha indicado de manhã  (terei visto outra estação e não me apercebi) e humidade nos 71% que é o valor máximo de hoje, para já no portal do ipma perspetiva de alguma precipitação para aqui a partir de quarta feira. 













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (14 Jan 2019 às 03:08)

5.5°C // 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2019 às 15:02)

Boas...mais um dia seco e muito sol ,já que não ...pelo menos bom ambiente pela tarde ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2019 às 17:47)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2019 às 20:50)

Boa noite, tenho a estação off, por causa do sensor da temperatura, no entanto com outra aqui instalada sigo com 3,9°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

Boas...tudo calmo...ligeira brisa ,com 8.3ºC.


Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (14 Jan 2019 às 23:32)

Boa noite , Covilhã 8.9°c temperatura que tenho da auriol que comprei no lidl e que coloquei no exterior , coloquei o sensor no interior de uma proteção feita com uns copos de plástico e envolvida com prata , fazendo a experiência dentro de casa com o sensor interno da auriol e com o sensor exterior dentro desta proteção as temperaturas foram iguais, se puderem dar a vossa opinião sobre a possível viabilidade ou alternativas agradeço. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (15 Jan 2019 às 01:40)

Boas.
5.9°C // 58%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2019 às 07:16)

Bom dia, hoje o céu está mais nublado com 0,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2019 às 07:39)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, hoje o céu está mais nublado com 0,0°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jan 2019 às 09:27)

Bom dia,  Covilhã cerca das 8h 4.8°c no auriol de casa a 610 mt de alt que foi mínima que registou , na estação do aeródromo a 482 mt  à mesma hora 1.9°c que também foi a mínima horária,  hoje com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2019 às 09:54)

Boas...hoje diferente...nuvens altas ,com 8.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2019 às 15:00)

Boas ...sol e nuvens altas e sem vento,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Cesar (15 Jan 2019 às 17:44)

O céu hoje já apresentou nuvens altas e quase sem vento.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2019 às 17:48)

Este episódio de geada, que começou em finais de dezembro, parece estar a terminar. Hoje, o nevoeiro e as nuvens altas provocaram uma forte redução no gelo que se tem mantido de uns dias para os outros. 

Esta manhã, na janela do carro.









Ontem à tarde.






Por agora 5ºC, com 7ºC de máxima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2019 às 18:11)

Boas...final de tarde calma...sem vento ,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

Boa tarde, 7,6°C, mais um sensor comprado no Lidl.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Jan 2019 às 20:43)

Boa noite , hoje dia de céu parcialmente nublado com nuvens altas e vento fraco , temperaturas:

Na cidade 610 mt  (auriol)
Atual 9.2°c
Min 4.8°c
Max 13.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt  (ipma)
Min horária 1.9°c às 8h
Max horária 14.5°c às 16h












Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2019 às 20:51)

Boas, 4,7°C por agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jan 2019 às 22:47)

Boas...de momento alguma brisa a chegar...a inverter a temperatura ,com 6.8ºC....hoje mais húmido.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2019 às 23:32)

Dan disse:


> Este episódio de geada, que começou em finais de dezembro, parece estar a terminar. Hoje, o nevoeiro e as nuvens altas provocaram uma forte redução no gelo que se tem mantido de uns dias para os outros.
> 
> Esta manhã, na janela do carro.
> 
> ...


Não me canso de ver esta geada tão rendilhada, é puramente mágica 
Obrigado pelas partilhas


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jan 2019 às 03:06)

Boas. Nublado.
Registo 4.3°C // 72%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2019 às 09:39)

Boas...hoje nevoeiro ....muito ,com 4.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2019 às 13:19)

Boas ...tudo igual...só nevoeiro gelado,com 6.4ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jan 2019 às 13:40)

Boa tarde, Covilhã, manhã  com vento fraco e neblina , hoje com geada abaixo dos 500 mt alt , temperaturas: 

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.0°c
Min 4.4°c
Max 7.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária - 1.7°c às 8h
Max horária 3.6°c às 12h( ainda não tem os dados das 13h)






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2019 às 14:28)

Boas ...nevoeiro subiu para o segundo andar ,vai caindo aquela chuvinha que se chama molha parvos ,com 6.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2019 às 15:25)

Boas ...esta já molha...já vai assim algum tempo,por casa só de luz acessa ...muito escuro ,com 6.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (16 Jan 2019 às 20:24)

Boa noite, Covilhã dia de neblina  e vento fraco para já ainda sem chuva as temperaturas de hoje:

Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.9°c
Min 4.4°c
Max 7.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária - 1.7°c às 8h
Max horária 7.0°c às 16h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jan 2019 às 20:50)

Boas...nevoeiro ,com 7.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2019 às 21:00)

Boa noite, 9,1°C com 1,0mm de morrinha

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jan 2019 às 21:40)

Boas. Dia cinzento e frio mas sem chuva.

Registo 5.6°C // 91%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (16 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite , minima de 3.3 , ceu nublado com morrinha ao fim do dia sigo com 7.7.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (17 Jan 2019 às 03:09)

Já caiu uma morrinha que deu para molhar a rua.

3.8°C // 78%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2019 às 07:16)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e céu nublado com 6,9°C por agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Jan 2019 às 08:46)

Bom dia, Covilhã , na cidade hoje com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco , alguma precipitação durante a noite pois o solo encontra- se molhado , na estação do aeródromo 0.2 mm de acumulado ,no percurso para o trabalho com nevoeiro abaixo dos 550 mt. alt.
Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)às 8h15m
Atual 4.7°c
Min 4.2°c
Max 6.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária 3.5°c às 7h e 8h
Max horária 5.1°c à 1h














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2019 às 10:16)

Boas....hoje já com sol ...ontem nem se viu ,alguma chuva durante a noite...a primeira do ano ,com 8.5ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 3.3ºC / 7.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2019 às 16:07)

Boas....um dia cheio de sol ,com 11.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2019 às 18:09)

Boas...céu limpo e já vai correndo uma brisa fresca de NWN,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Jan 2019 às 19:23)

Boa noite , dia fresco hoje pela Serra do Acor, a temperatura nos 5 graus aos 1100 mts com vento de noroeste , o windchil hoje ja se fazia notar .

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Jan 2019 às 20:15)

Boa noite, Covilhã , o nevoeiro que havia de manhã na Cova da Beira dissipou ainda antes das 10h a partir daí dia de céu pouco nublado a limpo  e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.9°c
Min 4.2°c
Max 10.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária 3.2°c às 9h
Max horária 11.1°c à 14h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2019 às 20:28)

Boas, hoje na parte da manhã ainda "morrinhou", 0,2mm depois foi abrindo, na parte da tarde sol e agora céu limpo com temperatura a baixar, neste momento 4,6°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jan 2019 às 21:17)

Boas...vento de N ,com 7.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 12.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2019 às 21:22)

#Montalegre há precisamente 4 anos atrás.
16.01.2015





Fica a recordação de uma paisagem coberta de branco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Jan 2019 às 21:54)

Serra do Acor quatro anos atraz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (17 Jan 2019 às 22:14)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Serra do Acor quatro anos atraz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Escrevem bem, pá. Serra do Açor e atrás. Não há "atraz". Há o verbo trazer: Eu trago, tu trazes, ele traz. É português da primeira classe.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2019 às 22:43)

Aqui, há 4 anos, não foi no dia 17, foi no dia 18.





E novamente no dia 20.





Mas ainda no ano passado tivemos algumas nevadas em janeiro:

Dia 9.





Dia 13.


----------



## Tonton (18 Jan 2019 às 00:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> #Montalegre há precisamente 4 anos atrás.
> 16.01.2015
> 
> 
> ...





Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Escrevem bem, pá. Serra do Açor e atrás. Não há "atraz". Há o verbo trazer: Eu trago, tu trazes, ele traz. É português da primeira classe.



Mais que o "atraz" (português antigo ) faz-me mais impressão ver escrito do estilo "há precisamente 4 anos atrás", porque o "atrás" está a mais e é incorrecto: é um pleonasmo, que creio que foi importado do Brasil... 
É como o subir para cima e descer para baixo...


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2019 às 00:51)

Noite fria, *0ºC*
A máxima ontem foi de *12.1ºC*, nevoeiro pela manhã, céu pouco nublado de tarde.

Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira segue já próxima dos -4ºC
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09PONTE3


e -5ºC do lado de lá da fronteira, em Ciudad Rodrigo, junto ao Rio Águeda:
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I09PONTE3


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jan 2019 às 03:26)

Boas. Noite fria mesmo. Acho que é a primeira vez este Inverno (e a esta hora) que há valores tão baixos a 689 mts.

2.8°C // 52%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Jan 2019 às 06:37)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Escrevem bem, pá. Serra do Açor e atrás. Não há "atraz". Há o verbo trazer: Eu trago, tu trazes, ele traz. É português da primeira classe.


Obrigado pela correcao , mas dispenso as suas aulas fique com elas para si. Quanto ao pa de onde me conheces !!!

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2019 às 07:02)

Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e -0,3°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2019 às 08:37)

Bom dia! 
Está noite foi, até ao momento, a mais fria deste inverno em Várzea da Serra.

Ontem às 22h já estavam -3C.
A mínima foi de -4,3C.

Agora já está em terreno positivo: 1,8C.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jan 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia , Covilhã com céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco, hoje com geada  na Cova da Beira abaixo dos 550 mt.alt., noite e madrugada fria no carro marcava 0°c.
Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)às 8h05m
Atual 2.2°c
Min 1.8°c
Max 3.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária - 1.8°c às 7h
Max horária 1.7°c à 0h













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nonnu (18 Jan 2019 às 09:16)

É por causa destas coisas que deixei de escrever aqui no forum...
Uns anos atras questionei o porque de postarem coisas em ingles no forum, e responderam-me que nao tinham tempo para andar a fazer traducoes..
E agora vem aqui cheios de teorias da batata que o rapaz se enganou a escrever bem o portugues correto...
Entao sejam coerentes e se é para escrever correto o portugues no forum de portugal e de ligua portuguesa, deixem de postar coisas em inglês...
Ou entao calem-se !! Disse
Um vem haja a todos, abraço.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 09:28)

Tonton disse:


> Mais que o "atraz" (português antigo ) faz-me mais impressão ver escrito do estilo "há precisamente 4 anos atrás", porque o "atrás" está a mais e é incorrecto: é um pleonasmo, que creio que foi importado do Brasil...
> É como o subir para cima e descer para baixo...



Esse mesmo título que tu dizes que está mal escrito, é exactamente o que está escrito na página de meteorologia amadora, eu não tive qualquer intervenção nesse assunto, apenas copiei.


----------



## baojoao (18 Jan 2019 às 10:18)

-0.1ºC Até que enfim. Primeira vez neste invernou primaveril.


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Jan 2019 às 10:23)

Começa a nevar misturada com graupel


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2019 às 10:50)

Primeiros flocos de neve deste Inverno em Várzea da Serra.
São pouco perceptíveis nas imagens da webcam.






O mesmo se passa na Gralheira:


----------



## belem (18 Jan 2019 às 11:17)

Nonnu disse:


> É por causa destas coisas que deixei de escrever aqui no forum...
> Uns anos atras questionei o porque de postarem coisas em ingles no forum, e responderam-me que nao tinham tempo para andar a fazer traducoes..
> E agora vem aqui cheios de teorias da batata que o rapaz se enganou a escrever bem o portugues correto...
> Entao sejam coerentes e se é para escrever correto o portugues no forum de portugal e de ligua portuguesa, deixem de postar coisas em inglês...
> ...



Concordo que se deve escrever Português corretamente, mas não vejo qual o problema de postar links e vídeos em Inglês... Infelizmente, quer queiramos quer não, muita informação útil e interessante, está publicada em Inglês, e o Inglês é a  língua internacionalmente mais importante, nos dias que correm, tanto na Internet, como fora da Internet. Aliás, é até algo vergonhoso, na minha opinião, ver pessoas a dizerem-nos que não percebem Inglês ou que querem links só em Português (no caso de pessoas com mais de 40 anos até se entende, por várias razões, mas com mais novos (sem ser crianças) e num país da UE, já é mais difícil de compreender).
E hoje em dia, até temos ferramentas de fácil acesso e gratuitas, como o tradutor Google, que pode fazer traduções de vários textos, em segundos...


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2019 às 11:17)

Já vai acumulando.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2019 às 11:39)

Boticas neste momento, foto de Esteves Tiago ( Facebook)


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2019 às 12:16)

Em Penedono já neva, assim como em Sarzeda, Sernancelhe.

Por aqui estão* 5ºC*, sem precipitação até ao momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2019 às 12:29)

Boas ...já vai nublando ,com 8.4ºC .


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 12:29)




----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2019 às 12:39)

Em Várzea da Serra, e também na Gralheira, a neve rapidamente passou a chuva e praticamente já não há vestígios do elemento branco.

2,4mm acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2019 às 13:02)

*5.5ºC*
Já chove com alguma intensidade!!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2019 às 13:05)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, algum nevoeiro e -0,3°C com céu limpo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Por Arganil já pinga, antes do nascer do sol, muita geada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Jan 2019 às 13:33)

Agora já com telemóvel com corrector, já que o outro por questões profissionais tem um cartão sim inglês.
Pela Serra do Açor a temperatura nos 5 graus, isto aos 900 mts, estava a começar a pingar.
A mata da Margaraça já despida.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2019 às 14:16)

Por aqui nevou um pouco entre as 10:20 e as 11:15, com valores bem próximos de 0ºC. Por agora bastante cinzento e já 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2019 às 14:19)

Boas...tudo calmo ...só nublado ,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2019 às 14:49)

*5.8ºC*
*0.8mm* acumulados, não chove por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2019 às 15:14)

Boas...não falha na previsão o IPMA...a partir das 15h dava ...hora ai está ela ,já ,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2019 às 16:27)

Boas ...a aumentar nos últimos minutos ,mais escuro ,com 7.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 17:16)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2019 às 18:30)

Boas...de momento vai chuviscando ,com 6.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

*4.1ºC*
Vai chuviscando, o acumulado vai nos *1.3mm
*
Máxima mais baixa do ano,* 6ºC*
Mínima: *-0.9ºC*


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jan 2019 às 19:37)

Boa noite, Covilhã,  hoje dia de céu nublado desde manhã a precipitação em modo de chuviscos chegou a partir das 16h com um acumulado na estação do aeródromo até às 18h de 0.5 mm o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.1°c
Min 1.8°c
Max 8.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária - 1.8°c às 7h
Max horária 7.3°c à 15h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Por Arganil já pinga, antes do nascer do sol, muita geada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas cores, Manuel! 



Serra do Açor disse:


> Agora já com telemóvel com corrector, já que o outro por questões profissionais tem um cartão sim inglês.
> Pela Serra do Açor a temperatura nos 5 graus, isto aos 900 mts, estava a começar a pingar.
> A mata da Margaraça já despida.
> 
> ...


Ri-me com o início do comentário... 
Bonita foto Paulo, vamos lá ver como se porta a Margaraça duas primaveras depois da desgraça


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui não chove de momento, 0,7mm até agora, temperatura nos 6,7°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2019 às 20:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas cores, Manuel!
> 
> 
> Ri-me com o início do comentário...
> Bonita foto Paulo, vamos lá ver como se porta a Margaraça duas primaveras depois da desgraça


Obrigado, de manhã no meu primeiro post de hoje, só vi algum nevoeiro e céu "estrelado", não visualizei a geada pois estava escuro. Depois vi pela janela tons de vermelho e fui à varanda de casa tirei foto e já não deu para colocar no fórum de imediato.
Um abraço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jan 2019 às 20:35)

Boas.
Mínima desta noite foi de 2.2°C.

Actual: 4.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 21:25)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jan 2019 às 22:14)

Boas...só nublado por nuvens médias ,sem vento ,com 5.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.8ºC / 9.7ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Jan 2019 às 22:34)

Boa noite , Covilhã , os chuviscos pararam cerca das 20h o acumulado na estação do aeródromo ficou pelos 0.5mm .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 3.3°c
Min 1.8°c
Max 8.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária - 1.8°c às 7h
Max horária 7.3°c à 15h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

Nova noite fria, *1.1ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2019 às 00:02)

Aqui pelos arredores de Viseu já 0,7°C, e névoa a adensar
De manhã deve estar tudo branco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2019 às 00:09)

Pedro disse:


> Aqui pelos arredores de Viseu já 0,7°C, e névoa a adensar
> De manhã deve estar tudo branco



A temperatura tenderá a aumentar durante a madrugada, não tenhas muitas esperanças


----------



## Bajorious (19 Jan 2019 às 03:54)

Já começou a subida.. Mínima após as 00h foi de 2.1°C.

Actual: 2.7°C // 77%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (19 Jan 2019 às 06:48)

Já chove, de momento com 3.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2019 às 08:16)

Bom dia, por aqui também chove, 0,5mm com 4,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jan 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia , Covilhã,  chuva e vento fracos com nevoeiro . Temperaturas baixas a mínima horária na estação do aeródromo foi de -1.6°c às 4h que é o valor mais baixo
de hoje em Portugal 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)às 8h25m
Atual 2.7°c
Min 2.4°c
Max 4.0°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)
Min horária - 1.6°c às 4h
Max horária 1.6°c às 0h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2019 às 09:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A temperatura tenderá a aumentar durante a madrugada, não tenhas muitas esperanças


Esqueci-me completamente que ia chover hoje

Sensação térmica desagradável, com 3,7°C e chuva fraca


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2019 às 10:20)

Boas ....chuva e frio ,com 5.6ºC  e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2019 às 11:11)

Boas ...nevoeiro e uma chuvinha fraquinha ,com 6.1ºC...de momento a máxima do dia .


----------



## Serrano (19 Jan 2019 às 11:20)

4.2°C no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca.


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Jan 2019 às 11:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas cores, Manuel!
> 
> 
> Ri-me com o início do comentário...
> Bonita foto Paulo, vamos lá ver como se porta a Margaraça duas primaveras depois da desgraça


Chove com 7.6 graus. 
A secretaria de estado e ordenamento do território e conservação da natureza esteve ontem na Margaraça e trouxe boas novas,  vão investir 600 mil  euros na Mata da Margaraça o anúncio foi feito por Célia Ramos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2019 às 11:47)

Aproveitei a manhã para um passeio à Nogueira.


Primeiro de carro.









Depois a pé.








Um bonito nevão.


Agora, já cá por baixo, chuva fraca e 3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jan 2019 às 11:57)

Bom dia , chuva fraca a moderada desde pouco depois das 8h , o acumulado na estação do aeródromo da Covilhã até às 10h é de 5.1mm.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Jan 2019 às 12:25)

Dan disse:


> Aproveitei a manhã para um passeio à Nogueira.
> 
> 
> Primeiro de carro.
> ...


Espetáculo, hoje não subi à serra, mas creio não haver neve, talvez só a partir dos 1300 mts na melhor das hipóteses. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (19 Jan 2019 às 12:59)

Dan disse:


> Aproveitei a manhã para um passeio à Nogueira.
> 
> 
> Primeiro de carro.
> ...



Excelentes registos Dan!!

As condições para nevar estavam somente favoráveis aí no Nordeste.






Em Várzea da Serra a chuva fraca tem sido uma constante.
3,2mm para já.

A temperatura segue a subir. 5,6ºC de momento.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jan 2019 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,Covilhã 5.5°c, continua a chuva fraca a moderada, o nevoeiro e o vento fraco. Acumulado até às 12h na estação do aeródromo 11.7 mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.5°c
Min 2.3°c
Max 5.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária - 1.6°c às 4h
Max horária 3.2°c às 12h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2019 às 14:21)

Um registo espectacular. Fez precisamente 10 anos ontem que visitámos esse local, embora sem queda de neve, apenas gelo velho.



Dan disse:


> Aproveitei a manhã para um passeio à Nogueira.
> 
> 
> Primeiro de carro.
> ...


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2019 às 14:37)

Boas, vai caindo bem 7,2mm e 12,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2019 às 14:40)

*8.2ºC*
Chuva moderada a forte neste momento, depois de uma manhã de chuva fraca a moderada.
Acumulado:* 10.6mm*

Mínima: *0.8ºC*(às 0h)


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2019 às 14:59)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Um registo espectacular. Fez precisamente 10 anos ontem que visitámos esse local, embora sem queda de neve, apenas gelo velho.



E já lá vão 10 anos, como o tempo passa. 


Por aqui continua a chuva. Já nos 4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

*9.1ºC*, chuva fraca por agora.
*15mm *até agora, nada mau!!

Acumulados entre os 24/30mm em Oliveira de Frades e Vouzela 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVO3
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOLIVEIR6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2019 às 16:13)

Boas ...de momento aguaceiros mais pesados ...noite de todo ,com 7.6ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jan 2019 às 16:48)

Boa tarde,Covilhã 5.7°c, chove sem interrupção desde as 8h e pouco,  agora com maior intensidade . Acumulado até às 15h na estação do aeródromo  24.3mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.7°c
Min 2.3°c
Max 5.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h
Min horária -1.6 °c às 4h
Max horária 5°c às 15h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (19 Jan 2019 às 17:04)

Chuva moderada e mantida desde a madrugada, neste momento com 10,2mm acumulados e 9,9ºC

Chuva bem forte e nevoeiro muito cerrado na A25 na zona mais alta da estrada, em certos troços não dava mesmo para ver nada à frente, mal se via a estrada


----------



## Bajorious (19 Jan 2019 às 17:58)

Boas. Continua a chuva fraca. Acumulado de 32.6 mm na estação MeteoEstrela.

Registo agora 4.8°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2019 às 18:04)

Boas ....só nevoeiro e já não ,com 7.4ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Dan (19 Jan 2019 às 21:00)

Continua a chuva fraca por aqui. A temperatura vai subindo, 5ºC por agora.

Um vídeo desta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jan 2019 às 21:24)

Boas...mais aberto ...já se vê a lua ...bancos de nevoeiro ,temperatura começou a subir ,com 8.1ºC...máxima do dia por momentos .


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2019 às 21:26)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Chove com 7.6 graus.
> A secretaria de estado e ordenamento do território e conservação da natureza esteve ontem na Margaraça e trouxe boas novas,  vão investir 600 mil  euros na Mata da Margaraça o anúncio foi feito por Célia Ramos.
> 
> 
> ...


Boas notícias!  Já tinha lido algures que iam avançar com plantações na mata. 



Dan disse:


> Aproveitei a manhã para um passeio à Nogueira.
> Primeiro de carro.
> 
> 
> ...





Dan disse:


> Continua a chuva fraca por aqui. A temperatura vai subindo, 5ºC por agora.
> 
> Um vídeo desta manhã.


Tu matas-nos com estas fotos e vídeos... Que nevão!  Obrigado


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Jan 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite, Covilhã 5.6°c, hoje com a companhia da chuva , desde pouco depois das 8h até cerca das 17h sem interrupção a partir daí em regime de aguaceiros , o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 20h é de 38.3mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.6°c
Min 2.3°c
Max 6.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária -1.6 °c às 4h
Max horária 5.4°c às 17h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Jan 2019 às 23:02)

*9.4ºC*
*21.8mm*

Máxima: *10.1ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jan 2019 às 03:18)

Boas. Este Sábado rendeu 43.2 mm (estação MeteoEstrela).

Neste momento vento a aumentar.

Sigo com 7.0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2019 às 07:47)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado com algum nevoeiro e 3,3°C, precipitação 0,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Jan 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia , Covilhã,  ontem com um dia de muita chuva o acumulado ficou em 47.3 mm na estação do aeródromo,  hoje com alguma precipitação até às 3h que renderam 0.6 mm  , a partir dessa hora tudo diferente , o vento aumentou de intensidade com algumas rajadas fortes, temperatura a subir cerca de 3°c, humidade a cair. Agora com céu limpo ,vento moderado a forte e 7.9°c.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.9°c
Min 5.7°c
Max 8.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 5.5 °c às 1h
Max horária 9.1°c às 5h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2019 às 10:32)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias de sol ,com 10.9ºC e céu limpo .

Dados de ontem 4.9ºC / 9.1º  e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2019 às 16:25)

Está uma boa tarde ...muito sol e quente com algum vento há mistura ,com 12.8ºC e algumas nuvens em volta .


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Jan 2019 às 17:16)

Boa tarde, passeio pela encosta da Serra a  cerca de 800mt de alt.com 8.1°c no auriol que levei. Céu praticamente limpo as nuvens encontram-se mais sobre a Cova da Beira,  vento fraco mas com algumas rajadas mais moderadas a fortes. Deixo algumas fotos, na última ao centro o local do antigo aeródromo onde se localiza a estação do ipma junto ao edificio (cubo) da pt.

































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2019 às 18:11)

Boas...ventinho a ficar ,com 9.9ºC e já limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jan 2019 às 20:09)

Boas...noite de lua grande ...ventinho ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2019 às 21:19)

Boas, o dia esteve quente para a época, muito sol até ao meio dia, muitas nuvens durante a tarde, por agora algumas nuvens e 6,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jan 2019 às 21:59)

Boas.
Vento gélido e moderado.

Registo 6.7°C // 55%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Jan 2019 às 22:31)

Boa noite , Covilhã 7.8°c , vento parece querer acalmar hoje foi o dia dele, com os 0.6 mm de precipitação de hoje o acumulado mensal na estação do aeródromo cifra-se em 48.6mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.8°c
Min 5.7°c
Max 11.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 5.5 °c às 1h
Max horária 12.1°c às 15h

Uma vista de hoje da encosta da serra para   a Cova da Beira.

https://i.postimg.cc/DwG14QzY/PANO-20190120-214032.jpg



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (21 Jan 2019 às 04:09)

Actual: 4.6°C // 58%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2019 às 07:44)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 2,0°C, mínima de 0,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2019 às 12:03)

Boas ...sol e vai aquecendo o ambiente ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2019 às 13:07)

Boas ...solinho vai aquecendo o ambiente ,janelas abertas do lado do sol para aquecer o ambiente em casa...parece uma geleira a casa ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (21 Jan 2019 às 16:20)

*11.5ºC*, céu pouco nublado.
Manhã fria com bastante geada, tarde agradável, desde que ao Sol!!

Máxima: *13ºC*
Mínima: -*0.7ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Jan 2019 às 19:23)

Boa noite, máxima de 13,4°C, nevoeiro até ao meio dia e atual de 4,4°C, 0,2 mm do nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Jan 2019 às 20:53)

Boa noite, Covilhã 7.1°c, hoje com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.1 °c
Min 3.8°c
Max 11.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 2.6 °c às 7h
Max horária 11.9°c às 15h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

Boas...céu limpo e vento  a passar ,com 7.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (21 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite, dia frio hoje pela serra a temperatura nos 5 graus com vento de noroeste 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (21 Jan 2019 às 23:45)

Dia com geada e algum gelo, resto do dia com sol e à tarde algumas nuvens.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jan 2019 às 00:57)

Boas. Algumas nuvens desde meio da tarde.

Sigo com 4.2°C // 77%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jan 2019 às 03:54)

Actual: 4.0°C // 66%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Jan 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia , Covilhã 6.2°c, manhã de céu muito nublado e vento fraco. Perspetiva de alguma precipitação da parte da tarde pela  previsão do ipma.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.2°c
Min 4.4°c
Max 6.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 1.4°c às 5h
Max horária 3.2°c às 7h




















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2019 às 15:08)

Boas...hoje mais  e ventoso de NW ,de manhã ainda algum sol,de momento nublado e com 10.7ºC...está fresquinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2019 às 18:46)

Boas...vento por cá continua,tarde nublada com alguns chuviscos pelo meio ,céu mais aberto ,com 9.3ºC...sensação na rua .


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 8.5°c, dia de céu muito nublado, vento fraco até meio da manhã passando depois a  moderado  com algumas rajadas mais fortes, apenas me apercebi de um modesto chuvisco ao inicio da tarde que nem se notou no solo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.5°c
Min 4.4°c
Max 11.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 1.4°c às 5h
Max horária 10.4°c às 13h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

Boa noite, nevoeiro cerrado na Serra com a temperatura nos 4 graus mas o vento que se fazia sentir a fazer baixar a sensação térmica. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Boas...brisa  a passar ,céu meio nublado,com 8.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 10.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2019 às 04:08)

Boas.
Vento moderado c/ algumas rajadas.
7.2°C // 77%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jan 2019 às 07:42)

Bom dia, 1,5mm de precipitação com 10,1°C, de momento não chove. Ontem morrinha desde as 12:00 com acumulado total de 1,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2019 às 08:12)

Noite de muito vento em Várzea da Serra.
Rajada máxima de 85,3km/h.

Ontem, chuviscou, chuviscou, mas acabou por não acumular nada. 

Hoje a acumulação de chuviscos segue nos 0,8mm.

O mês segue com 18,2mm acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

Boas ...sol e nuvens de passagem,ventania por cá continua ,com 14.7ºC,temperatura mais alta hoje...o que está mal é o vento .


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2019 às 16:06)

Boas.
Vento moderado a forte desde as 5h00.
Típico dia de "barrufos" na Covilhã, quando há vento forte de NO e nuvens...







A poente:






13.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2019 às 19:11)

Boas...em força a ventania e forte ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Jan 2019 às 20:06)

Boa noite,  Covilhã 11.7°c, dia de vento moderado a forte , céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos ao fim da tarde.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.7°c
Min 7.4°c
Max 13.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h
Min horária 8.2°c às 3h
Max horária 14°c às 15h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Jan 2019 às 20:56)

Boa noite , mais um dia pela Serra ,nevoeiro a partir dos 800 mts e vento noroeste a forcar o windchil  ,a temperatura aos  1100 mts nos 6 graus , alguns chuviscos.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

Boas,
Esta tarde andei por Tondela e Carregal do Sal(Viseu) , a temperatura rondava os 12 graus.
O Caramulo estava espectacular envolvido em nevoeiro e precipitação fraca.

A viagem fez me confusão devido às marcas dos incêndios do Outubro de 2017. Surreal como tudo aquilo ardeu kms a perder sem fim, enfim.

Aqui na ER230 em Nagozela, próximo do Rio Dão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2019 às 21:50)

Boas...ventania continua de NW,temperatura não desce,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.7ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

O dia começou com céu praticamente nublado e com menos frio.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jan 2019 às 02:26)

Boas. Vento com rajadas fortes.
10.7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jan 2019 às 03:39)

Sigo com 11.1°C // 66%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Jan 2019 às 13:17)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 17.1°c, noite e dia de muito vento moderado a forte e céu pouco nublado 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.1°c
Min 11.4°c
Max 17.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 11.5°c às 4h
Max horária 15.9°c às 11h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2019 às 14:30)

Boas ...como estava previsto...hoje mais quente ,o vento ainda foi moderado toda a noite e têm vindo a perder força desde manhã ,com 19.2ºC...sol bem quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2019 às 19:54)

Boas...dia quente hoje até a casa ficou mais quente ,com 13.8ºC e ligeira brisa de NWN.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2019 às 21:31)

Boas...vento aumentou e a temperatura foi atrás ,com 13.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Jan 2019 às 03:39)

Boas.
8.4°C // 62%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia, geada de volta com 1,3°C e 0,3°C de mínima.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Jan 2019 às 08:41)

Bom dia,  Covilhã 8.5°c, depois de muito vento ontem, hoje muito mais calmo e com céu limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.5°c
Min 7.9°c
Max 12.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 5.4°c às 1h
Max horária 9°c às 7h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2019 às 10:54)

Boas ...já com sol quentinho ...mais um dia para aquecer a casa ...esta é de borla ,com 15.2ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2019 às 12:38)

Boas...ambiente vai ficando quente lá fora e dentro de casa...janelas abertas viradas ao sol ,com 17.5ºC e algum vento de SSE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2019 às 15:06)

Muito boa tarde com um sol radiante  para época em que estamos ,com 18.5C e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2019 às 18:22)

De volta à cidade Lamego 
9,5°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Passeio até ao Sabugueiro. Tempo óptimo para viajar mas dá dó ver aquela serra completamente despida. Valeu pelas coisinhas boas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2019 às 19:22)

Boas...depois de uma tarde quente a temperatura ainda em alta ,com 14.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jan 2019 às 21:14)

Dia quente pela serra com a temperatura a chegar aos 15 graus o vento nulo.
Até onde a vista alcança. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jan 2019 às 21:17)

Dia quente pela serra com a temperatura a chegar aos 15 graus e o vento nulo. 
Até onde a vista alcança. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2019 às 22:02)

Boas...só uma ligeira brisa ,com 12.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (25 Jan 2019 às 22:21)

O dia foi de céu praticamente limpo todo o dia.


----------



## Tonton (26 Jan 2019 às 00:20)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Dia quente pela serra com a temperatura a chegar aos 15 graus e o vento nulo.
> Até onde a vista alcança.
> 
> 
> ...



@Serra do Açor, desculpa a pergunta, mas é a Relva Velha aqui em primeiro plano?


----------



## Bajorious (26 Jan 2019 às 03:48)

Boas.
8.1°C // 24%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2019 às 10:49)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
8,0°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2019 às 11:17)

Boas ...mais um dia cheio de sol e vai aquecendo ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (26 Jan 2019 às 11:29)

7°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol...


----------



## Serra do Açor (26 Jan 2019 às 18:22)

Tonton disse:


> @Serra do Açor, desculpa a pergunta, mas é a Relva Velha aqui em primeiro plano?


Sim é a Relva Velha. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2019 às 19:36)

Boas...mais uma tarde cheio de sol e quente,ligeira brisa e hoje parece estar mais fresco,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

Boas...com entrada de mais vento de WNW,temperatura subiu,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## Tonton (26 Jan 2019 às 21:28)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Sim é a Relva Velha.
> 
> Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk



Obrigado.
Bem me parecia, quase não a conseguia reconhecer.
Fiquei mesmo chocado com a fotografia, tudo tão rapado... 

Há quase 20 anos, fui conhecer a Serra do Açor durante 3 semanas, e fiquei alojado na Relva Velha, como base de exploração.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2019 às 22:26)

Boas...ligeira brisa de W,com 9.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jan 2019 às 03:00)

Boas. Mais frio nesta madrugada.

6.5°C // 58%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2019 às 10:22)

Boas...hoje mais  e com nuvens passageiras ,com 10.1ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2019 às 10:40)

Nuvens esporádicas no Sarzedo e algum vento, com o termómetro a registar 7.5°C.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Jan 2019 às 13:35)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 10.7°c , de manhã pelas 8h a temp em 8.1°c e vento moderado a forte , entretanto o vento abrandou estando fraco , hoje uma caminhada mais puxada subindo ao picoto (1333 mt) com um desnível de cerca de 600 mts.,  no topo
o vento era muito forte a temperatura nos 5.9°c, deixo algumas fotos.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.7°c
Min 6.5°c
Max 10.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 2°c às 3h
Max horária 11.1°c às 13h
























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Jan 2019 às 16:09)

Tonton disse:


> Obrigado.
> Bem me parecia, quase não a conseguia reconhecer.
> Fiquei mesmo chocado com a fotografia, tudo tão rapado...
> 
> Há quase 20 anos, fui conhecer a Serra do Açor durante 3 semanas, e fiquei alojado na Relva Velha, como base de exploração.


E verdade o incendio de 15 de Outubro foi terrivel , em 20 anos alem da paisagem modificada pelo incendio , tudo mudou ,a desertificacao e grande , mas ainda assim merece sempre um visita , onde Moro temos Uma excelente praia fluvial.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2019 às 17:04)

Boa tarde, hoje o dia começou mais ameno, algumas nuvens e sol com muito vento. Por agora 11,8°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2019 às 17:15)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa tarde, hoje o dia começou mais ameno, algumas nuvens e sol com muito vento. Por agora 11,8°C.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Assim
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2019 às 18:24)

Boas...dia menos quente,ligeira brisa fresca de WNW,com 9.6ºC...nuvens altas .


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Jan 2019 às 19:25)

Boas, por agora 6,9°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Jan 2019 às 20:34)

magnusson73 disse:


> Boa tarde ,Covilhã 10.7°c , de manhã pelas 8h a temp em 8.1°c e vento moderado a forte , entretanto o vento abrandou estando fraco , hoje uma caminhada mais puxada subindo ao picoto (1333 mt) com um desnível de cerca de 600 mts.,  no topo
> o vento era muito forte a temperatura nos 5.9°c, deixo algumas fotos.
> 
> Temperaturas:
> ...


Boas fotos, olha ouve por aí alguma ocorrência, tive informação que se tinham deslocado para aí muitos helis? 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2019 às 20:43)

Boas...mais vento e fresco,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Jan 2019 às 21:10)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas fotos, olha ouve por aí alguma ocorrência, tive informação que se tinham deslocado para aí muitos helis?
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Obrigado,em relação aos helis não me apercebi de nada .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Jan 2019 às 21:55)

Boa noite, Covilhã 7.1°c , dia de céu pouco nublado com o vento de madrugada e manhã moderado a forte perdendo posteriormente intensidade durante a tarde.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.1°c
Min 6.5°c
Max 11.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 2°c às 3h
Max horária 12.3°c às 15h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (27 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

o dia começou nublado e com mais frescura, totalmente o dia diferente de ontem.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jan 2019 às 03:23)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas fotos, olha ouve por aí alguma ocorrência, tive informação que se tinham deslocado para aí muitos helis?
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


Boas.
Correu essa informação por aqui esta tarde... Eu só ví um. Consultei as ocorrências PROCIV e não houve registos.

Sigo com 6.4°C // 59%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Jan 2019 às 13:39)

Boa tarde,  Covilhã 12.6°c , céu muito nublado ,vento fraco a moderado e com alguns chuviscos de vez em quando quase imperceptíveis.

Temperaturas na Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 5°c às 1h e 2h
Max horária 13°c às 12h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2019 às 14:48)

Boas...voltamos aos dias frescos e nublados ...logo pela manhã menos nublado e sol ,nublado e algum vento e fresco de WNW,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2019 às 18:04)

Boas...menos nuvens e algum vento ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## msilva11 (28 Jan 2019 às 18:56)

Olá a todos, não sei se será o melhor sítio para pedir conselhos, mas amanhã queria ir até à Serra da Estrela, mas com a chegada da depressão Gabriel, não sei até que ponto será perigoso, porque vou ainda vou pelo ip3 e o facto de querer ir à serra amanhã pode não ser boa ideia.
O que dizem? Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2019 às 19:48)

Boas...ventinho de NW fresco a rolar ,com 9.8ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Dados de ontem 6.0ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Jan 2019 às 19:53)

msilva11 disse:


> Olá a todos, não sei se será o melhor sítio para pedir conselhos, mas amanhã queria ir até à Serra da Estrela, mas com a chegada da depressão Gabriel, não sei até que ponto será perigoso, porque vou ainda vou pelo ip3 e o facto de querer ir à serra amanhã pode não ser boa ideia.
> O que dizem? Abraço


Olá, boa noite , com as previsões para amanhã de chuva , neve e vento não será certamente o melhor dia para vir visitar a Serra, as probabilidades de haver corte de estrada para o planalto da Torre com este estado do tempo são elevadas . 

Na Covilhã com 10°c , vento fraco e céu nublado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10°c
Min 6.5°c
Max 12.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h
Min horária 5°c às 1h e 2h
Max horária 13.4°c às 15h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Jan 2019 às 21:00)

msilva11 disse:


> Olá a todos, não sei se será o melhor sítio para pedir conselhos, mas amanhã queria ir até à Serra da Estrela, mas com a chegada da depressão Gabriel, não sei até que ponto será perigoso, porque vou ainda vou pelo ip3 e o facto de querer ir à serra amanhã pode não ser boa ideia.
> O que dizem? Abraço


Bom, se tens essa ideia se vieres sempre podes ver nevar, a estrada para a torre por certo vai estar encerrada, mas é uma experiência única para quem não está habituado a ver cair neve,  de qualquer forma, traz deposito atestado,  roupa para o frio e comida suficiente, estes itens não podem falhar. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Jan 2019 às 21:04)

Boa noite, nevoeiro a partir dos 600 mts temperatura nos 7 graus, algo fresco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mata da Margaraça. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2019 às 21:56)

Boas...mais vento e ,com 9.7ºC.


Dados de hoje 5.4ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Jan 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia , Covilhã 8.5°c , manhã de céu muito nublado , vento fraco para já a precipitação ainda não chegou

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.5°c
Min 6.3°c
Max 8.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 3.2°c às 3h
Max horária 7.5°c às 8h










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

Boas...hoje mais nuvens ...hoje o dia já se mostrou com várias caras,sol pela manhã e alguns aguaceiros fracos a meio da manhã,de resto têm estado nublado e de momento abertas e sol aparecer ,com 13.0ºC e o vento por cá continua .


----------



## Bajorious (29 Jan 2019 às 16:23)

Boas.

Ora.. Nublado + Vento forte de NO = ???
A resposta é: Barrufos. 

Ou seja:

Cidade





Nos flancos da serra:










11.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2019 às 16:45)

Boas...de momento mais tapado e vai borrifando ,vento fresco de WNW,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2019 às 18:45)

Em Várzea da Serra o dia foi marcado pelo vento e pelo chuvisco. 
1,6mm acumulados. O total mensal vai em 21,0mm.

Em 2017 a precipitação em Janeiro foi de 83,0mm. Em 2018 foi de 84,2mm. Será que este ano chega aos 80mm?


----------



## huguh (29 Jan 2019 às 19:30)

chuva e vento por aqui durante quase todo o dia e na ultima madrugada tambem
ja tinha saudades destes dias, os ultimos tempos têm sido para esquecer. o rio parece que estamos no verão, até a terra se vê no meio...


----------



## DrFog (29 Jan 2019 às 20:43)

Serra da Aveleira (750 m amsl), Arganil, so far the rain today was 14.4 mm (54.0 mm this month):


Very dense fog, now consistent for more than a day:


The wind here never stops:


Maximum temperature stayed below 10C, again:


I like this weather :-)


----------



## baojoao (29 Jan 2019 às 21:36)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa noite, nevoeiro a partir dos 600 mts temperatura nos 7 graus, algo fresco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dos locais mais bonitos do nosso Portugal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2019 às 21:50)

Boas....céu mais aberto e vento mais calmo ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

*5.5ºC*
Dia de chuviscos, acumulou* 1.8mm*
Máxima: *10ºC*
Mínima: *4.1ºC*

O mês segue muito seco, apenas *30mm* de acumulado(19% da média mensal).


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Jan 2019 às 22:15)

Boa noite, pela serra do Açor um dia típico de inverno, o vento a soprar moderado a forte,  chuva persistente que aos poucos se foi entranhando a temperatura nos 6 graus.

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

Boas, hoje pela Covilhã o dia começou muito nublado , vento fraco a moderado  assim se mantendo até ao fim da tarde , apenas alguns chuviscos que não chegaram para acumular algo na estação do aeródromo , agora com céu limpo e vento fraco .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.7°c
Min 6.3°c
Max 13.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 3.2°c às 3h
Max horária 11.8°c às 17h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (30 Jan 2019 às 03:51)

Boas.
5.4°C // 59%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2019 às 11:32)

*6.6ºC*
Muitos chuviscos na última hora, mas sem acumular.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2019 às 12:08)

Boas...o dia nasceu pouco nublado ...com o passar do tempo ,vai ficando cada vez mais nublado ,com 10.7ºC e ventinho de WNW.

Dados de ontem 7.1ºC / 13.3ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Jan 2019 às 13:09)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 9.5°c, manhã de céu nublado e vento fraco, chuviscando desde à cerca de 30 min.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.5°c
Min 5.8°c
Max 10.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 3.6°c às 8h
Max horária 8.7°c às 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2019 às 14:06)

Chuva e vento fracos.
*7.5ºC*

*1.1mm* acumulado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2019 às 14:25)

Boas...a está prevista chegar pelas 15h ao meu quintal ,no horizonte já se vê a meia dúzia de KM que ela vêm lá ,com 10.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2019 às 14:30)

Chove fraco pela city.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2019 às 14:47)

Boas...já chegou ...tudo tapado e é fraca para a primeira impressão .


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Jan 2019 às 15:21)

Depois de uma manhã com aguaceiros fracos a partir das 10h, agora chove de forma moderada (gotas pequenas mas pesadas).


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2019 às 15:48)

VILA REAL disse:


> Depois de uma manhã com aguaceiros fracos a partir das 10h, agora chove de forma moderada (gotas pequenas mas pesadas).



Por aqui igual.
*8.3ºC*
*2.3mm *acumulados


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2019 às 16:45)

*9.4ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora, finalmente!!! 
Acumulado segue nos *5.1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2019 às 17:16)

boas...a chuva foi só uma pequena passagem ,o céu dei para abrir mais ,temperatura vai subindo,com 11.2ºC e vento mais calmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

Boas ...está de volta já algum tempo...e esta já molha ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Jan 2019 às 20:09)

Boa noite, Covilhã 9.5°c, chuva sem interrupção desde cerca das 14h, vento fraco , nevoeiro mais denso a partir dos 700 mts o acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 19h é de 13.8 mm sendo o mensal de 62.4 mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.5°c
Min 5.8°c
Max 10.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 3.6°c às 8h
Max horária 9.5°c às 19h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2019 às 20:48)

Continua a cair certinha e moderada, acumulado vai nos* 15mm*.
A temperatura é a mais alta do dia até agora, *10.3ºC*


----------



## huguh (30 Jan 2019 às 21:41)

muita chuva e vento nas ultimas horas


----------



## Cesar (30 Jan 2019 às 21:57)

O dia foi de nuvens com a chuva a chegar entre a manha e a tarde, agora aumentou de intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Boas...parece que está a chegar aguaceiros mais pesados,a  por aqui muito fraca ,com 11.5ºC e 1.0mm..


----------



## VILA REAL (30 Jan 2019 às 22:30)

Chuva acompanhada por ocasionais rajadas de vento.


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2019 às 22:41)

*10.5ºC*
Chuva moderada,* 22mm *acumulados.
Houve períodos  de chuva forte na última hora.

Quase 34mm em Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOLIVEIR6
31mm em Tondela
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUTO2


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

Boas,  aqui pela Covilhã a chuva continua o acumulado de hoje até às 23h era de 28.8 mm cifrando-se o mensal em 77.4 mm , a temperatura máxima de hoje a ser atingida na última hora 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.7°c
Min 5.8°c
Max 10.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 23h
Min horária 3.6°c às 8h
Max horária 11.5°c às 22h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jan 2019 às 00:02)

Boas.
Chuva intensificou-se desde as 15/16h e não tem parado.
37.0 mm registado pelo MeteoEstrela.

9.3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Jan 2019 às 08:56)

Bom dia , Covilhã 9.9°c, começa o dia com chuva e vento fraco. O acumulado de ontem na estação do aeródromo foi de 31.3 mm e hoje até às 8h vai em 7 mm o mensal em 86.9 mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.9°c
Min 9.4°c
Max 10.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 9.8°c às 8h
Max horária 11.3°c às 1h e às 3h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia.

Em Várzea da Serra, a chuva tem sido sempre fraca.
O grosso da precipitação tem ficado retida nas vertentes oeste da serra de Montemuro.

Ontem o acumulado em Várzea foi de 12,6mm. Hoje segue apenas com 1,8mm.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2019 às 12:21)

*10.5ºC*, chuviscos
*4mm* acumulados, ontem ficou-se pelos* 22.9mm*.


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

Boa tarde , Covilhã 11.8°c , agora com chuviscos , a precipitação hoje na estação do aeródromo até às 12h é de 14.4 mm o mensal segue em 94.3 mm , o vento fraco. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.8°c
Min 9.4°c
Max 11.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 9.8°c às 8h
Max horária 11.3°c às 1h e às 3h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (31 Jan 2019 às 13:47)

grande ventania por aqui nas ultimas horas


----------



## sauron (31 Jan 2019 às 17:39)

Na Covilhã segue com nevoeiro e chuva fraca
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (31 Jan 2019 às 18:26)

chove torrencialmente !


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2019 às 18:32)

Em Viseu na última hora e meia tem agravado o vento em rajadas e a chuva está já moderada e a tornar-se mais intensa


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2019 às 19:07)

Muita chuvinha por Viseu cidade.


----------



## Rafa111 (31 Jan 2019 às 19:34)

Que bela chuvada caiu agora mesmo aqui.
Chiça...


----------



## magnusson73 (31 Jan 2019 às 20:11)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 10.8°c , a chuva aumenta de intensidade , acumulado de hoje até ás 19h de 18.7 mm mensal de 98.6 mm .









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Senador (31 Jan 2019 às 20:28)

Neva na Torre?


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 20:32)

Senador disse:


> Neva na Torre?


Estão 2,9ºC na Torre neste momento. Penso que no máximo dos máximos deve estar a cair água-neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2019 às 21:01)

Boas...parece que a sério neste momento ,cheguei agora de Lisboa,sempre chuva certa durante a viagem,e esta forte vinha atrás de mim ,acabar de chegar e ela começar forte ,com 12.2ºC e 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 6.4ºC / 12.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## carlitinhos (31 Jan 2019 às 21:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...parece que a sério neste momento ,cheguei agora de Lisboa,sempre chuva certa durante a viagem,e esta forte vinha atrás de mim ,acabar de chegar e ela começar forte ,com 12.2ºC e 5.0mm.
> 
> Dados de ontem 6.4ºC / 12.0ºC e 2.0mm.




pelo Fundão chove e bem a temperatura está nos 11°.


----------



## Nickname (31 Jan 2019 às 21:27)

*8.4ºC
25.7mm
*
Nespereira, Oliveira de Frades novamente a mais chuvosa das estações do distrito no wunderground,* 53.6mm.*
Vouzela e Tondela à volta dos *40mm.*


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Jan 2019 às 21:28)

baojoao disse:


> Dos locais mais bonitos do nosso Portugal


Sem sombra de dúvida. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2019 às 21:31)

Por certo já deve nevar na Torre acima dos 1900m:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2019 às 21:44)

Boas...primeiro foi o vento ...agora é a chuva ,com 9.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2019 às 21:53)

Agora está tudo mais calmo, sem chuva e vento fraco a moderado. Mas por volta das 19h30 chovia forte e feio no centro da cidade, com imensos lençóis de água e vento com rajadas fortes. Até se viam as cortinas de chuva a ser puxadas a vento.
Não via chover assim há um bom tempo, foi curto mas soube bem, faz falta 

Infelizmente estou sem dados há vários dias


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2019 às 21:54)

Pedro disse:


> Mas por volta das 19h30 chovia forte e feio no centro da cidade, com imensos lençóis de água e vento com rajadas fortes.



O meu guarda chuva foi para o galheiro e cheguei a casa encharcada.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jan 2019 às 21:57)

Boas.
Acumulado até agora de 52.4 mm (MeteoEstrela).

9.8ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Jan 2019 às 21:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O meu guarda chuva foi para o galheiro e cheguei a casa encharcada.


O meu carro patinou na rotunda do Rossio e eu nem a 30 ia, mas tal era a intensidade da chuva no vidro que nem no máximo se via a poça de água xD


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Jan 2019 às 21:59)

Pedro disse:


> O meu carro patinou na rotunda do Rossio e eu nem a 30 ia, mas tal era a intensidade da chuva no vidro que nem no máximo se via a poça de água xD



É por essas e por outras que eu ando a pé!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Torre já com uma rajada máxima de *117,6 km/h*.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2019 às 22:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> Torre já com uma rajada máxima de *117,6 km/h*.


Isso e com sensação térmica de -10ºC deve ser lindo deve...


----------



## Serra do Açor (31 Jan 2019 às 22:24)

Boa noite, hoje temperatura mais amena pela serra 7 graus em contraste com o dia de ontem que não passou dos 3 graus.
A frente passou por aqui à pouco chuva forte e vento levou a que a energia fosse abaixo 2 vezes, agora bem mais calmo.
Venha lá as linhas de instabilidade. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jan 2019 às 23:27)

Já começou a descer e bem... No espaço de 45min/1h registei queda de 1.1ºC.

Actual: 8.8ºC // 67%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2019 às 09:56)

Boas....dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 12.9ºC e 15.0mm.

do mês 26.0mm.


----------



## sauron (1 Fev 2019 às 13:51)

Pequena queda de granizo neste momento na Covilhã (600m)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6013 através do Tapatalk


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Fev 2019 às 13:58)

Pessoal, o *mês de Fevereiro* já começou!!

Este já não é o tópico correto.


----------

